# DROP FEST



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

one of wisconsins hottest car shows at the wisconsin international raceway


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

SOMOS UNO MILWAUKEE WILL BE THERE IN FULL EFFECT :thumbsup:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

TTT


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Hate to say it but we won't be there..I'll be in Tennesse at the Jack Daniels distillery!! :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Feb 17 2009, 04:44 PM~13031503
> *Hate to say it but we won't be there..I'll be in Tennesse at the Jack Daniels distillery!! :biggrin:
> *


i got my own jack daniels distillery some of you need to come up and party with us remember no baby mamas or potential baby mamas :nono:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

COME ON DALE LET THE GOODTIMES ROLL WITHOUT YOU :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Feb 17 2009, 09:01 PM~13032723
> *COME ON DALE LET THE GOODTIMES ROLL WITHOUT YOU :biggrin:
> *


they can go but they won't, Cory has been fucked over by james a couple of times and mike just doesn't like the show. :dunno:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Feb 17 2009, 08:33 PM~13032448
> *i got my own jack daniels distillery some of you need to come up and party with us remember no baby mamas or potential baby mamas :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Feb 17 2009, 05:44 PM~13031503
> *Hate to say it but we won't be there..I'll be in Tennesse at the Jack Daniels distillery!! :biggrin:
> *



Prolly a better time. That show used to be cool, but its been suckin lately, hate to say it.


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Feb 19 2009, 07:22 PM~13052810
> *Prolly a better time. That show used to be cool, but its been suckin lately, hate to say it.
> *


thats why alot of our guys don't go, but i'll go just to party with SOMOS UNO MILWAUKEE :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

compare the show to any show in wisconsin except ours :biggrin:its the best.....see heres the secret DO NOT TAKE YOUR WIFE OR GIRLFIEND AND STAY AT THE SAME HOTEL WE STAY AT AND JUST FOLLOW OUR LEAD THE PARTY DON'T STOP  :thumbsup:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Feb 19 2009, 10:47 PM~13054745
> *compare the show to any show in wisconsin except ours  :biggrin:its the best.....see heres the secret  DO NOT TAKE YOUR WIFE OR GIRLFIEND AND STAY AT THE SAME HOTEL WE STAY AT AND JUST FOLLOW OUR LEAD THE PARTY DON'T STOP   :thumbsup:
> *


THATS WHY IM GETTIN DIVORSED MARIO :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Feb 19 2009, 10:47 PM~13054745
> *compare the show to any show in wisconsin except ours  :biggrin:its the best.....see heres the secret  DO NOT TAKE YOUR WIFE OR GIRLFIEND AND STAY AT THE SAME HOTEL WE STAY AT AND JUST FOLLOW OUR LEAD THE PARTY DON'T STOP   :thumbsup:
> *


the show or the party is the best?? :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Feb 20 2009, 04:39 AM~13057856
> *the show or the party is the best??  :biggrin:
> *


THERES A PARTY AT THE SHOW TO HARD TO COMPARE COME SEE FOR UR SELF :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

ROLL CALL


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

YO :thumbsup:


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Feb 26 2009, 03:50 PM~13120749
> *ROLL CALL
> *


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by omilow59_@Feb 26 2009, 06:41 PM~13122156
> *
> *


IM LISTO PARA LA FUNCTION CARNALES


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

im in............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Problem Child (Aug 25, 2004)

Im in............


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Feb 19 2009, 06:15 PM~13052762
> *they can go but they won't, Cory has been fucked over by james a couple of times and mike just doesn't like the show. :dunno:
> *


Jus wondering who is Cory?? and second how have I Fucked him over ?? If people have a problem it's not like you can't get ahold of me my e-mails all over the DropFest.com website and it is [email protected] in case they can't find it ...


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin+Feb 19 2009, 07:15 PM~13052762-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats this about... I was thinking of coming out there, but not if there is issues homie....


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Feb 19 2009, 06:22 PM~13052810
> *Prolly a better time. That show used to be cool, but its been suckin lately, hate to say it.
> *


If there is something that you guys don't like about the show voice your opinion, say it on here, or e-mail me I try to make this show better every year but I am one person ... I have hired people that talk the world about the job they can do, like judging for an example they turn out to be incompatent fucks so what do ya do .. you fire them and try another approach :example hire new judges, like this year judging will be done by Street Scene Car club.. 
As far as other things about the show that suck ??.. what the weather, yeah I agree Mother Nature is a Whore but what ya gonna do??? ya throw up a tent and make the best of it.Tell me white t-shirts in the rain isn't a plus anyways.... 
What else sucks, the fact that the show has a hop, a rolling hop, and a highest 3-wheel competion ??? Hell sounds like a lowrider show to me, or is it the quality of the cars in the hop that people think sucks ??? If that's the case get off your asses and build something then bring it out to make the show better and try to win some of that prize money for the hop. The $700 1st, $300 2nd,and $150 for 3rd prizes are about the same as lowrider show and more than most any other show around Guess that sucks too huh.. 
Other things ??? Fill me in, like I said I'll do my best to make changes that will keep 90% of the general population happy and I always have but it is impossible to do that if people don't voice their opinions , and all most that do complain do is talk shit and try to run shows names into the ground instead of sayin hey, can you do something about this.... Or you'll have people boycot a show and talk shit about it till shows get cancelled like other shows have in the midwest then people wonder "Why aren't there any more shows around and only picnics I wish there were more shows" .... 
Well if people would support the shows that are left and voice there opinions on what should be changed so those shows are made better wouldn't it be better for everyone ??? And if everyone did come out and be a part of the shows everyone would have alot better time too... Isn't the whole point of going to a show anyways to have a good time and see people ya haven't seen in awhile look at some hott ladies and beat the shit outa your ride and party ??? MMM maybe not, I guess if I didn't go for those reasons and the sport of it I'd just complain too .... But at least I do something about it like throw one of the only shows left in the midwest that is based on what we all love, lowriding .... So live it or leave it but quit bitching about the few shows left cause when they are gone what ya gonna bitch about then. Like I said voice your opinions so things can get changed, and support the shows that are left so we at least do have a few shows in the midwest ... cause in case you haven't noticed there are only a few shows still going in the midwest and without peoples support those will be gone too.


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

preach on my brotha THAT MY DOG !!!!!LOL you know somos uno will ALWAYS support everything you do not just cause of DROP FEST but the great hospitality you have shown us since day 1 oh and thanks for taking my advice on the spring break entertainment SEE EVERYBODY VOICING YOUR OPION DOES HELP I CAN GIVE TWO FUCKS ABOUT JUDGING AND TROPHYS MY TROPHYS ARE WAITING FOR ME DOWNTOWN AND AT THE SHOW IN BIKINIS OR WHEN THEY COME OFF :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Mar 3 2009, 07:56 PM~13171062
> *Whats this about... I was thinking of coming out there, but not if there is issues homie....
> *


dont worry aint issues come and party at drop fest and you will find your self coming back in winter to party like us :biggrin:


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Mar 3 2009, 10:19 PM~13172338
> *dont worry aint issues come and party at drop fest and you will find your self coming back in winter to party like us :biggrin:
> *


You Know It  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

PSYCHOS will be there


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

I AM READY TO ROLL OUT TODAY


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

SO JAMES U GOING LET ME IN ON THE SPRING BREAK ENTERTAINMENT OR SHOULD I JUST BRING MY SUPER SOKE HER :worship:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Mar 3 2009, 09:28 PM~13172484
> *PSYCHOS will be there
> *


PYCHOS LET US KNOW AND WE WIL LET U KNOW WERE WE STAYING AT :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Mar 3 2009, 10:28 PM~13172484
> *PSYCHOS will be there
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Mar 3 2009, 10:31 PM~13172539
> *SO JAMES U GOING LET ME IN ON THE SPRING BREAK ENTERTAINMENT OR SHOULD I JUST BRING MY SUPER SOKE HER :worship:
> *


Oh the super Soak Her is manditory :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

James I'm not going to get in a pissing match with you cause it's not worth my time nor do I even care that much. We as a car club will not be attending the show period. We have our reasons. Don't really care what anyone else has to say because we support alot of car shows in wisconsin and Illinois both lowrider and non-lowrider. Do you even care if we don't attend..no cause I'm sure It'll still have a huge turn out so there is no sense in getting worked up over it. Everyone knows that there will be other shows out there and that we will be there for those like Mexican Fiesta in milwaukee we will always attend no matter what.


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 4 2009, 03:29 PM~13180042
> *James I'm not going to get in a pissing match with you cause it's not worth my time nor do I even care that much.  We as a car club will not be attending the show period.  We have our reasons.  Don't really care what anyone else has to say because we support alot of car shows in wisconsin and Illinois both lowrider and non-lowrider.  Do you even care if we don't attend..no cause I'm sure It'll still have a huge turn out so there is no sense in getting worked up over it. Everyone knows that there will be other shows out there and that we will be there for those like Mexican Fiesta in milwaukee we will always attend no matter what.
> *


I agree I'l pm yo u


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

SOMOSUNO MILWAUKEE HAS BE HOSTING FIESTA MEXICANA FOR ABOUT 4 YRS NOW AND EVERY YEAR WE TRY TO MAKE THINGS RUN SMOOTHER FOR US AND THE PARTICAPANTS. I WISH MORE CLUBS WOULD COME TOGETHER AND SHOW MORE SUPPORT LIKE WE DO TO THEIR FUNCTIONS BUT WE DONT SEE THAT IN CHICAGO. WE DONT HAVE TO MANY SHOWS LEFT IN THE MIDWEST JUST A BUNCH OF PICNICS. THATS WHY WE PICKED UP FIESTA MEXICANA FOR THAT REASON. WE NEED TO START SHOWING SUPPORT TO OUR GAME OR ELSE ITS GOING DOWN TO THE DRAIN. THERES ALOT OF CLUBS THAT DONT SHOW SUPPORT BUT ITS OK WE STILL SHOW UP TO THEIR EVENTS. FUCK THE TROPHY WE DO IT FOR THE LOVE OF THE GAME. PULL UP OR HANG IT UP


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

It's all good


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Mar 4 2009, 04:40 PM~13181581
> *SOMOSUNO MILWAUKEE HAS BE HOSTING FIESTA MEXICANA FOR ABOUT 4 YRS NOW AND EVERY YEAR WE TRY TO MAKE THINGS RUN SMOOTHER FOR US AND THE PARTICAPANTS. I WISH MORE CLUBS WOULD COME TOGETHER AND SHOW MORE SUPPORT LIKE WE DO TO THEIR FUNCTIONS BUT WE DONT SEE THAT IN CHICAGO. WE DONT HAVE TO MANY SHOWS LEFT IN THE MIDWEST JUST A BUNCH OF PICNICS. THATS WHY WE PICKED UP FIESTA MEXICANA FOR THAT REASON. WE NEED TO START SHOWING SUPPORT TO OUR GAME OR ELSE ITS GOING DOWN TO THE DRAIN. THERES ALOT OF CLUBS THAT DONT SHOW SUPPORT BUT ITS OK WE STILL SHOW UP TO THEIR EVENTS. FUCK THE TROPHY WE DO IT FOR THE LOVE OF THE GAME. PULL UP OR HANG IT UP
> *


well said mister president


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

hey dave i see u :biggrin:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

We are all one .We all love the Low Rider Life put all the bull shit aside and lets party. As for SomosunO we will be at Drop Fest in full force.James has been a stand up guy to us and we wont miss his show.So come and check it out, one of the best shows in wisconsin


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Mar 4 2009, 06:40 PM~13181581
> *SOMOSUNO MILWAUKEE HAS BE HOSTING FIESTA MEXICANA FOR ABOUT 4 YRS NOW AND EVERY YEAR WE TRY TO MAKE THINGS RUN SMOOTHER FOR US AND THE PARTICAPANTS. I WISH MORE CLUBS WOULD COME TOGETHER AND SHOW MORE SUPPORT LIKE WE DO TO THEIR FUNCTIONS BUT WE DONT SEE THAT IN CHICAGO. WE DONT HAVE TO MANY SHOWS LEFT IN THE MIDWEST JUST A BUNCH OF PICNICS. THATS WHY WE PICKED UP FIESTA MEXICANA FOR THAT REASON. WE NEED TO START SHOWING SUPPORT TO OUR GAME OR ELSE ITS GOING DOWN TO THE DRAIN. THERES ALOT OF CLUBS THAT DONT SHOW SUPPORT BUT ITS OK WE STILL SHOW UP TO THEIR EVENTS. FUCK THE TROPHY WE DO IT FOR THE LOVE OF THE GAME. PULL UP OR HANG IT UP
> *


thats why we don't have a show, cause we can't get enough people to come to a picnic :uh:


----------



## LAK ATTACK (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Mar 4 2009, 07:23 PM~13182031
> *We are all one .We all love the Low Rider Life put all the bull shit aside and lets party. As for SomosunO we will be at Drop Fest in full force.James has been a stand up guy to us and we wont miss his show.So come and check it out, one of the best shows in wisconsin
> *



X2. I've been attending the show since its second year in 2002 and will continue to do so. I don't even care about the judging - I think I've only had my car judged one or two years. :biggrin: I mainly go to have fun and what a previous post said: to talk to people you don't normally see on a regular basis. :thumbsup:


----------



## LAK ATTACK (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Mar 3 2009, 11:28 PM~13172484
> *PSYCHOS will be there
> *


It was cool meeting you guys last year - hope to see you again this season.


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

right on wade


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 4 2009, 07:32 PM~13182137
> *thats why we don't have a show, cause we can't get enough people to come to a picnic :uh:
> *


HOSTLY IVE BEEN THINKING OF HANGING IT UP AT FIESTA MEXICANA PEOPLE DONT SUPPORT AND WE DO IT FOR THE KIDS THAT WANT TO GO TO COLLEGE PLUS WE NEVER MAKE MONEY ON THE SHOW


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Mar 4 2009, 06:57 PM~13183121
> *X2.  I've been attending the show since its second year in 2002 and will continue to do so.  I don't even care about the judging - I think I've only had my car judged one or two years. :biggrin:  I mainly go to have fun and what a previous post said: to talk to people you don't normally see on a regular basis. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for havin my back bro


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Mar 4 2009, 11:10 PM~13185161
> *HOSTLY IVE BEEN THINKING OF HANGING IT UP AT FIESTA MEXICANA PEOPLE DONT SUPPORT AND WE DO IT FOR THE KIDS THAT WANT TO GO TO COLLEGE PLUS WE NEVER MAKE MONEY ON THE SHOW
> *


c'mon beto you know we will always support it


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 5 2009, 06:27 PM~13193598
> *c'mon beto you know we will always support it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Only 3 Months :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

delete


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Mar 4 2009, 09:10 PM~13185161
> *HOSTLY IVE BEEN THINKING OF HANGING IT UP AT FIESTA MEXICANA PEOPLE DONT SUPPORT AND WE DO IT FOR THE KIDS THAT WANT TO GO TO COLLEGE PLUS WE NEVER MAKE MONEY ON THE SHOW
> *


No, don't do that. Mexican Fiesta is one show that I truly look forward to every year. That one year that I couldn't bring my ride out to it really sucked. I enjoy it that much. Plus, the fact that I've placed three of the last 4 years adds to it. The one year I didn't place?.....I didn't have my ride........So the Mexican Fiesta, to me, is far to valuable to a lot of us.


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Mar 6 2009, 06:38 PM~13204594
> *No, don't do that. Mexican Fiesta is one show that I truly look forward to every year. That one year that I couldn't bring my ride out to it really sucked. I enjoy it that much. Plus, the fact that I've placed three of the last 4 years adds to it. The one year I didn't place?.....I didn't have my ride........So the Mexican Fiesta, to me, is far to valuable to a lot of us.
> *


Thanks for the support bro.But as far as i no we will be doing mexican fiesta


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Mar 6 2009, 03:23 PM~13203102
> *How 'bout different music? Just a thought.I am almost 100 % certain there isn't any true lowriders with any Shinedown CD's or in their IPODS.
> 
> And to BIGDOLLABILL DropFest is more of a tuner and minitruck show IMO
> ...


SomosunO milwaukee will always support This show.


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Mar 6 2009, 08:38 PM~13204594
> *No, don't do that. Mexican Fiesta is one show that I truly look forward to every year. That one year that I couldn't bring my ride out to it really sucked. I enjoy it that much. Plus, the fact that I've placed three of the last 4 years adds to it. The one year I didn't place?.....I didn't have my ride........So the Mexican Fiesta, to me, is far to valuable to a lot of us.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Mar 6 2009, 03:23 PM~13203102
> *How 'bout different music? Just a thought.I am almost 100 % certain there isn't any true lowriders with any Shinedown CD's or in their IPODS.
> 
> And to BIGDOLLABILL DropFest is more of a tuner and minitruck show IMO
> ...


it would be more of a lowrider show if PEOPLE would stay the whole show and not cry about rain and tornados .....rain sleet or snow somos uno milwaukee will always support drop fest and(i am not the secretery for drop fest i am the lead admintrative assistant)so show some respect nikka :biggrin: OH YA I BET U DIDN'T KNOW THE 63 WILL BE IN THE NEXT SHINEDOWN VIDEO BEING TAPED AT DROP FEST


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

delete


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Mar 6 2009, 08:38 PM~13204594
> *No, don't do that. Mexican Fiesta is one show that I truly look forward to every year. That one year that I couldn't bring my ride out to it really sucked. I enjoy it that much. Plus, the fact that I've placed three of the last 4 years adds to it. The one year I didn't place?.....I didn't have my ride........So the Mexican Fiesta, to me, is far to valuable to a lot of us.
> *


RIGHT ON HOMEBOY WISH EVERYBODY WAS SUPPORTIVE LIKE YOU


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## elpalenque1962 (Dec 4, 2006)

lil hitter will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elpalenque1962_@Mar 7 2009, 09:47 AM~13208446
> *lil hitter will be there. :biggrin:
> *


if u dont fall in love again :0


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Feb 17 2009, 08:01 PM~13032723
> *COME ON DALE LET THE GOODTIMES ROLL WITHOUT YOU :biggrin:
> *


Iam contemplating I might just roll up there saturday for the day with one of my new cars :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Mar 6 2009, 04:23 PM~13203102
> *How 'bout different music? Just a thought.I am almost 100 % certain there isn't any true lowriders with any Shinedown CD's or in their IPODS.
> 
> *



:nono: 
Whats up Bobby you can ask hoppinlincoln I play nothing but heavy metal in my cars :biggrin:


----------



## Endust (Nov 12, 2008)

I hate to hi jack this thread, but here it goes. I just printed off my vendor contract for Drop Fest and plan on attending. I'm in need of a vehicle. The vehicle that we normally show and attend events with is still down and it's not looking like we are even going to be close...So, if anyone is interested in renting us a car, let me know. The more radical the better as we use it for taking pictures of show attendees, models that we supply, etc. We do not use the car, it's roped off and parked! Thanks! Rick 

This is a picture of our show car/mud bogger we normally show and attend events with! The first of what it looked like, the second of what it looks like now. The chassis just came back, Lollipop Red over Chrome...awesome, but a little incomplete! It's not a lowrider, but does well in it's environment and at shows. 










A link to where it is now, adult content possibly, so not safe for work or the weak! 

http://www.heelsandwheels.com/index.php?topic=91.0

pm me here or e-mail [email protected] if someone has interest. Thanks!


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

delete


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 7 2009, 05:20 PM~13211446
> *:nono:
> Whats up Bobby you can ask hoppinlincoln I play nothing but heavy metal in my cars :biggrin:
> *



... :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:.......And on occasion, cory's been known to bump out some good Tejano music too!!!!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Mar 8 2009, 12:44 AM~13213783
> *... :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:.......And on occasion, cory's been known to bump out some good Tejano music too!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

delete


----------



## LAK ATTACK (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 7 2009, 07:20 PM~13211446
> *:nono:
> Whats up Bobby you can ask hoppinlincoln I play nothing but heavy metal in my cars :biggrin:
> *


hells yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

too short biiiitch!!!!!!


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Anything .... I like Variety :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice1_@Mar 8 2009, 12:59 PM~13216181
> *Anything .... I like Variety  :biggrin:
> *


including country? :scrutinize: I draw the line at country. But anything else is cool


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 7 2009, 07:14 PM~13211412
> *Iam contemplating I might just roll up there saturday for the day with one of my new cars :biggrin:
> *


See now if i was gonna be in town you took take one and i could take the other! :cheesy: I call dibbs on the caprice :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Mar 8 2009, 09:05 AM~13215500
> *hells yeah :thumbsup:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice1_@Mar 8 2009, 10:59 AM~13216181
> *Anything .... I like Variety  :biggrin:
> *


How about getting some of the all time greatest kings of freestyle......like stevie b :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Mar 9 2009, 02:37 PM~13225232
> *How about getting some of the all time greatest kings of freestyle......like stevie b  :biggrin:
> *











THIS FOOL COLLECTS MORE STEVIE B ALBUMS THAN THE BOOGIE MAN HIMSELF :biggrin:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Mar 9 2009, 12:37 PM~13225232
> *How about getting some of the all time greatest kings of freestyle......like stevie b  :biggrin:
> *


PUTO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Mar 9 2009, 05:43 PM~13227912
> *PUTO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dave u werent saying that at master of the streets car show were u and robert new all word to the freestyle songs and yelling out summertime summertime baaaaaby!!! :biggrin:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Mar 9 2009, 06:08 PM~13228205
> *dave u werent saying that at master of the streets car show were u and robert new all word to the freestyle songs and yelling out summertime summertime baaaaaby!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yea at least i dont bump that shit in my drop top 63 rollin down the street. :biggrin:


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

NO MAMEN GUEYES :uh:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Mar 9 2009, 06:50 PM~13228688
> *Yea at least i dont bump that shit in my drop top 63 rollin down the street. :biggrin:
> *


come with a better one old man :0


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 8 2009, 12:11 PM~13216256
> *including country? :scrutinize:  I draw the line at country.  But anything else is cool
> *


Ain't gonna lie I did take the cutty to a 5 day camping /country festival and put hydraulics ain't jus for farm tractors and will hop for tits on the windows ..... almost got in a fight but saw plenty of tits hoppin thru that shit ...lol


----------



## elpalenque1962 (Dec 4, 2006)

I hope mario can make it up there this year. as long as he quits popping out them kids .


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elpalenque1962_@Mar 10 2009, 08:00 AM~13234679
> *I hope mario can make it up there this year. as long as he quits popping out them kids .
> *


this next one is due end of august


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

im going to try my hardest to get there. THis damn engine project is taking longer than I expected.


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

you dont need your car to party :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## 2LOW66 (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 8 2009, 01:11 PM~13216256
> *including country? :scrutinize:  I draw the line at country.  But anything else is cool
> *











pretty sure you have the soundtrack to this on your Ipod!


----------



## LAK ATTACK (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 10 2009, 10:55 AM~13235155
> *im going to try my hardest to get there.  THis damn engine project is taking longer than I expected.
> *


 :uh: More excuses ... Quit playing on the computer all the time and get to work.



















:biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Mar 10 2009, 11:20 AM~13235899
> *:uh: More excuses ...  Quit playing on the computer all the time and get to work.
> :biggrin:
> *


dude, I work on a computer and I do not own one at home.


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Mar 10 2009, 10:41 AM~13235538
> *I haven't had a good time since 2004 (there were minor issues then, but I couldn't wait to go the next year).  I think 4 years of giving your show "another chance" should be deemed as plenty.  You want to know what pisses people off, there is a dropfest topic every year with plenty of opinions.  Don't come on here and tell people not to talk shit about your show and then put my boy on blast when he's in the same boat as me....4 YEARS OF ANOTHER CHANCE....I'm so tired of telling you what sucks about your show that I didn't even indulge in it this year.  Who gives a shit about the weather, thats the last thing on my fucking mind....but its going to play a part if the rest of you show sucks that will only magnify whats wrong with it.
> 
> You got judges getting drunk this year, people stealing money from your show goers...I don't give a fuck if its 25 bucks or not but how many people got screwed out of "only 25 bucks".  My car has to get molested by the "Brew Force" including some dipshit who swings my girls car door open into the trailer cause he's looking for beer.....But you can't do a simple background check to see what the photographer/dvd dude is all about, and if you're telling me "I wish I was only out 25 bucks" you're insane.  Yeah its only 25 dollars but what you telling me is that I can't bring beer in but any old moron can walk by with camera equipment and some jank-ass business cards and go steal money from the people that make your show.
> ...


Well lets see here now that your done ranting about shit you don't have the full story about r u done ???

First off I didn't mean to direct my comment to "Your Boy" second maybe be go back and read it cause the main point of it is to comment on the show to help make changes.
As far as the judges go they were not supposed to be drinking and that has been changed and because of there lack of professionalism that is also why they didn't get paid.

And for your information As far as the dvd I did do checks on that guy and it was a legitimate business out of Milwaukee called Milwaukee Media Mart and it's on 5th and Washington .... What that guy did was out of anyone's control and I have been on the DropFest forums trying to get people to e-mail me copy's of their reciepts so I could do something about it legally but this far after, 7 months of asking I have recieved three receipts, thats it. So maybe you should send a copy of yours in so I can do something about it. 

As far as your girls car door getting swung open into a trailer , this is the first that I heard of it ... You saw me that weekend and you didn't say anything about any of this... I came up to your club and asked how everything was going ... you guys said you were having a good time no mention of nothing ... So If you had such a rotten time why come back year after year ??? And second off if you have so many complaints and have such problems why don't you say something to the me ,the owner of the show when I'm in front of you asking how things are going and thanking you for coming out to the show.... Not sit behind your computer 9 months later..

As far as the semi hauler with your cars on it I was watching you guys upload ... Mainly because I thought It was pretty f*#king awesome that you guys rolled in like that ... But if your boy was backing off the trailer straight and maybe if you were watching him the sidewall of his tire wouldn't have rubbed against the side of the trailer and popped a hole in it .... so don't blame others for something that could have been avoided if your crew was paying attention. 

And the experience you had on the infield there were no sponsors on the infield just so you know they are all over by the judging lanes.. The grass part of the infield is for carclubs and it is usually reserved ahead of time so if you parked in a area that was reserved ahead of time maybe that was why something was said ... If it was that big of an issue and my security was all over you to move your trailer maybe the bright idea would have been to say something to one of them..

For the 1major, 4minor modification rule .... that rule was put in place to keep the honda with a set of rims taillights, and seatbelt covers out of the show . Restored cars(classics) are not not a part of the modification rule and never have been.. As long as a car looks good or if it is an under consrtuction or a a true work in progress it is allowed in because we have all been there. And coming to the show for years you should know that ... And just so you know in case you didn't notice I just rejoined this forum I haven't been on here in almost 2 years so maybe thats why I didn't respond.

So like I said get your facts straight and don't came at me all hard from behind your computer when I was in front of you 9 months ago and shit was all good to my face then.They same time I asked if you needed help with the tire and you guys said no it's all good .... Didn't you guys blow 2 tires that weekend ???


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)




----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

somos uno is done with this topic sweet we will see u at drop fest let the white girls know SOMOS UNO IS COMING IN FULL AFFECT :thumbsup:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

delete


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2LOW66_@Mar 10 2009, 12:00 PM~13235704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thats a bad ass sound track!  :roflmao:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

People crying all the time thats why we dont have people coming up here for shows :angry:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Mar 10 2009, 02:38 PM~13238155
> *I get it, people crying bout' shows doesn't help it, but its not like we came once....It gets expensive to tow cars every year plus hotels yada yada, it ain't worth the money we dump in it to make the trip out there.  I would rather put those efforts into trying some other shows.
> *


let us know about some shows up there were down


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Mar 10 2009, 03:40 PM~13238177
> *let us know about some shows  up there were down
> *


Hear that


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

delete


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Mar 10 2009, 02:54 PM~13238307
> *
> GTFO...LIAR!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ok jojo i mean bobby :0


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)




----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice1_@Mar 3 2009, 09:25 PM~13171462
> *
> the show has a hop, a rolling hop, and a highest 3-wheel competion ??? Hell sounds like a lowrider show to me, or is it the quality of the cars in the hop that people think sucks ??? If that's the case get off your asses and build something then bring it out to make the show better and try to win some of that prize money for the hop</span>. The $700 1st, $300 2nd,and $150 for 3rd prizes  are about the same as lowrider show and more than most any other show around Guess that sucks too huh..
> 
> ...




Ill give you my opinion on what needs to be changed, please try not to get all butt hurt 


1.) Too many underage kids drinking and partying. Its become more like an outdoor rock festival, than a car show. I go to a car show to look at cars, I dont go to drink and party, thats what the hotel is for, I dont go to look at the skanks, thats what a strip club is for. I GO TO LOOK AT THE CARS. Theres too many underage kids going there just to drink. Stop serving alcohol, this will fix the problem.

2.)Get rid of the damn ricers, otherwise dont sell it as a lowrider show, cause its not, there were only a handful of real lowriders there.

Those are really my ony complaints, I honestly dont think its a bad show overall, thats why we kept coming back. We had a good time for the most part. We sure as hell dont care about the weather.

I would most likely go back and support the show again, if some changes were made, but to me, I dont wanna go hang out with a bunch of ricers, let alone drive 4 hours, with a car in tow to do so, I can go to hot import nights in minneapolis if I wanted to do that, at least there Id see some hondas.

Threre is plenty of lowrider shows/picnics/hops that are more worthwhile to go to in the midwest.

Im not trashing your show, telling ppl not to go, but you are makin it look bad, by coming on here, and getting an attitude with past participants. That alone is gonna make people not go.


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Mar 10 2009, 03:38 PM~13238155
> *I get it, people crying bout' shows doesn't help it, but its not like we came once....It gets expensive to tow cars every year plus hotels yada yada, it ain't worth the money we dump in it to make the trip out there.  I would rather put those efforts into trying some other shows.
> *


Well quit crying then throw a show and I'd more than gladly come and attend to see how smoothly it runs and how many problems you don't have.... But you don't know what it is like to put a large scale show on.. So it's just that You Don't Know... But if you do put one on and I went to it I wouldn't whine about every little thing cause I do know what it is like to put a large show on ... 
Trying to please everyone is impossible but I do try to cater to the majority... And I have tried to make the show better each year by changing things around, but you can't make everybody happy ..... But most must be happy because of the number of compliments that the show does recieve every year all year long ...
I don't know of many other shows that have 700+ cars in the midwest. But I know your gonna bring that back to your statement of quality and modifications rule that was in place last year and the year prior and your comment of primered cars on the track and truck beds with girls , well if ya looked at the show car attendance last year due to the weather it was down to 600 so we had some extra room so we let some lesser quality cars in,,, Is that bad??? Not really because the majority did have a good time ... The reason that rule was put into effect was because of 06 when the show had 900+ cars on the track and we were turning away decent quality show cars because of lack of room...
As far as your semi Trailer My security asked you if you could unload it outside the show grounds but we accomadated you and let you and let you unload it inside. The issue there was was the semi blocking the cruise lane and cars backing up and not able to get onto the show grounds because the trailer was there for well over a half hour then when the trailer was moved your driver moved it onto the competition area for the stunt bikes and hydraulics ... Then the driver disappeared and my security had to find him to move the truck so we could start competitions .... or if you wanna talk about damages how about the chunk of blacktop your semi took out of the track on its way out after my security had to hassle with getting your semi turned around in the middle of the show???
As far as underage drinkers I can only control so much. If there were they are lucky they didn't get caught that is why there is the sheriffs department there in case you didn't notice and they did hand out underage fines that weekend..
As far as girls at the show hmm it is an all ages show and thee are paople of all ages male and female alike .... And I know that there are females around the show that are your and my age .... But if you don't like to look at females I at least hope you have a girlfriend lol..

Either way though we could have a pissing match on here over and over and mostly about things that have already been changed for this year, or we can drop it ... 
and not to mention my damn fingers are sore :banghead: uffin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm gonna start building model cars..lot less drama :biggrin:


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 10 2009, 05:03 PM~13238955
> *I'm gonna start building model cars..lot less drama :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

it's a work in progress  :roflmao:


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 10 2009, 04:23 PM~13238563
> *Ill give you my opinion on what needs to be changed, please try not to get all butt hurt
> 1.) Too many underage kids drinking and partying. Its become more like an outdoor rock festival, than a car show. I go to a car show to look at cars, I dont go to drink and party, thats what the hotel is for, I dont go to look at the skanks, thats what a strip club is for. I GO TO LOOK AT THE CARS. Theres too many underage kids going there just to drink. Stop serving alcohol, this will fix the problem.
> 
> ...


The original post once again was not singling you out it was a generalization about alot of shit and not just about dropfest and I never ment to single you out or say that you haven't done shit, props to what you have done... but read the original post once more without thinking I'm singling you out


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice1_@Mar 10 2009, 04:53 PM~13238832
> *Well quit crying then throw a show and I'd more than gladly come and attend to see how smoothly it runs and how many problems you don't have.... But you don't know what it is like to put a large scale show on..
> *


WTF?

Stop trying to turn this around on us. YOU put the show on, its not our problem on how smooth things go, it YOURS man up and take resposibility.

I can agree, its prolly a huge pain to run a show, but thats why I dont run a show, cause I dont wanna deal with it. 

As far as shows with 700+ cars in the midwest . . .

June 19, 20, 21 2009, 
MSRA back to the 50's 
mn state fairgrounds

11,000+ yes I said 11,000+ cars, goes off without a hitch everytime

july 17, 18, 19 2009, 
Car Craft sumer nationals
mn state fairgrounds

5000+ cars, also, goes very smooth every time.

Niether of those are lowrider oriented shows, but great shows nonetheless, $8 admission price too, so they are both a good deal.

We're not trying to rag on you, just dont get all mad when we tell you we werent happy with certain parts, we spent our hard earned money to travel out there, and we paid to participate, year after year, so we should at least get to voice our opinion. Dont flip it on us and say YOU arent running the show, so YOU dont know how it is . . . bla bla bla . . .Not our problem, its YOURS.

Cmon man, Be more professional. 

oh by the way were not putting on a 700+ car show, but feel free to come check out our picnic, should have around the same amount of real lowriders as dropfest, and its free, plus food is on us :cheesy:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice1_@Mar 10 2009, 05:31 PM~13239266
> *The original post once again was not singling you out it was a generalization about alot of shit and not just about dropfest and I never ment to single you out or say that you haven't done shit, props to what you have done... but read the original post once more without thinking I'm singling you out
> *



All good man  Just trying to respectively give you my .02 cents


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 10 2009, 05:06 PM~13238989
> *it's a work in progress   :roflmao:
> *


General Lee LowRod Eh


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

hey fellas, can anyone recommend a good hotel to stay at? never been up that way but im lookin forward to hitting it up this year, wanna make some early reservations :cheesy:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hard2get_@Mar 10 2009, 06:40 PM~13239369
> *hey fellas, can anyone recommend a good hotel to stay at? never been up that way but im lookin forward to hitting it up this year, wanna make some early reservations :cheesy:
> *


which ever one Somos Uno is staying at!!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

you ever try to get a lowrider magazine to the show? like lowrider or streetlow ect..


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 10 2009, 05:43 PM~13239404
> *which ever one Somos Uno is staying at!!
> *


I believe it is the amerihost inn on east college ave in kimberly ..... check with Mario to make sure though


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 10 2009, 05:52 PM~13239526
> *you ever try to get a lowrider magazine to the show? like lowrider or streetlow ect..
> *


We had done some free lance stuff with Lowrider in the past .... I am working on magazine coverage for this year again :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

whats up james........


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Mar 10 2009, 06:12 PM~13239799
> *whats up james........
> *


Not much workin on the show hanging out with my kids building some cars uffin: 
Been awhile what's new with you ???


----------



## ragtop1 (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 10 2009, 04:33 PM~13239299
> *WTF?
> 
> Stop trying to turn this around on us. YOU put the show on, its not our problem on how smooth things go, it YOURS man up and take resposibility.
> ...


Talking all this shit to this dude that throws drop fest but you and you little as crew of Stricly homos c.c. never threw a show thats says alot .Just because of you, me and my boys are heading out to this show.And what kind of *** says he doesent go to the shows to check out the girls what a pussy .Just to let you no im drivin a candy red drop top 66 impala with gost skulls on the side if you decide you wont to come to that show and talk in person .**** like you fu*k up shows thats why were going to the show TO SUPPORT LOW RIDING not hate


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ragtop1_@Mar 10 2009, 06:38 PM~13240150
> *Talking all this shit to this dude that throws drop fest but you and you little as crew of Stricly homos c.c. never threw a show thats says alot .Just because of you, me and my boys are heading out to this show.And what kind of *** says he doesent go to the shows to check out the girls what a pussy .Just to let you no im drivin a candy red drop top 66 impala with gost skulls on the side if you decide you wont to come to that show and talk in person .**** like you fu*k up shows thats why were going to the show TO SUPPORT LOW RIDING not hate
> *



Im not hating, Im just letting him know how I feel, tryin to do it respectively, it has nothing to do with you ASSCLOWN.

And no I dont go to shows to check out hoes, I go to look at the cars, that makes me a ***? Cause I go to a CAR SHOW to look at cars :uh: 

I Bring a car or two to every lowrider event in my area, guess thats not supporting lowriding?

Ive built, and painted countless lowriders here locally, guess thats not supporting lowriding

ask any MN lowrider about me, they know me.

Learn what the fuck your talkin about :uh:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice1_@Mar 10 2009, 06:18 PM~13239885
> *Not much workin on the show hanging out with my kids building some cars  uffin:
> Been awhile what's new with you ???
> *


same ol shit.........we comin this year ........i gots to get to appleton to hang out with you somtime .....ill give you a call here soon just to bullshit..........


----------



## ragtop1 (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 10 2009, 06:34 PM~13240945
> *Im not hating, Im just letting him know how I feel, tryin to do it respectively, it has nothing to do with you ASSCLOWN.
> 
> And no I dont go to shows to check out hoes, I go to look at the cars, that makes me a ***? Cause I go to a CAR SHOW to look at cars  :uh:
> ...


I was building rides when you were shittin in your pamper so dont tell me about low riden newbe.You dont no shit about people coming together to support the life style as we all can see .with the bull shit you put on this post.grow up go build a hot rod and hang out with the old men that like to look at each other and there cars .As for us we like women not balls across the nose bitch.


----------



## ragtop1 (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 10 2009, 06:34 PM~13240945
> *Im not hating, Im just letting him know how I feel, tryin to do it respectively, it has nothing to do with you ASSCLOWN.
> 
> And no I dont go to shows to check out hoes, I go to look at the cars, that makes me a ***? Cause I go to a CAR SHOW to look at cars  :uh:
> ...



Oh yea go back under the rock you came from and marry your cuzin or something.
No one wonts to here you,Get the hent shit i dont even know you and you make me fuckin sick bitch :twak:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ragtop1+Mar 10 2009, 08:43 PM~13242076-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hno: hno: hno: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtop1+Mar 10 2009, 06:38 PM~13240150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Its pretty ironic that your screenname was made last night....so you're someone who already comes on this topic or are part of a club that comes on this topic.....so way to be such a bad ass that you need to make a screenname up.

Either way, if you were so deep into lowriding you would know that you represent lowriding everywhere you go AS well as your club....lucky for you, you haven't put what club you represent on your screenname. When you start bad mouthing other clubs for nothing more than not wanting to participate in a show that they've had years of bad experiences then you've lost the whole point. I didn't appreciate the head guy of the show blowing my boy up over 1 comment. And I don't appreciate you personally attacking our club, its not a good look for your club


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Mar 11 2009, 08:39 AM~13246626
> *Its pretty ironic that your screenname was made last night....so you're someone who already comes on this topic or are part of a club that comes on this topic.....so way to be such a bad ass that you need to make a screenname up.
> 
> Either way, if you were so deep into lowriding you would know that you represent lowriding everywhere you go AS well as your club....lucky for you, you haven't put what club you represent on your screenname.  When you start bad mouthing other clubs for nothing more than not wanting to participate in a show that they've had years of bad experiences then you've lost the whole point.  I didn't appreciate the head guy of the show blowing my boy up over 1 comment.  And I don't appreciate you personally attacking our club, its not a good look for your club
> *


its probably some off topic guy who doesn't even own a lowrider trying to screw with people.


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ragtop1_@Mar 10 2009, 09:48 PM~13242156
> *Oh yea go back under the rock you came from and marry your cuzin or something.
> No one wonts to here you,Get the hent shit i dont even know you and you make me fuckin sick bitch  :twak:
> *


WHATS UP WITH ALL THIS MADNESS


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

WE NEED TO SHOW MORE RESPECT TO THE SHOW PROMOTERS THATS WHY WE DONT HAVE MANY CAR SHOWS NOMORE PROMOTERS DONT WANT TO DEAL WITH ALL THE CRYING AND BITCHING YOU CAN NEVER SATISFY EVERYBODY. IF IT WASNT FOR THESE GUYS WE WOULDNT HAVE SHOWS. IF YOUR GOING TO EXPRESS YOURSELF DO IT IN A GOOD MANNER AND SHOW SOME RESPECT. SOMOSUNO MILWAUKEE IS STILL HOSTING FIESTA MEXICANA THIS YEAR PLUS 2 OTHER SMALLER SHOWS PLUS A HUGE PICNIC THIS YEAR WE HAVE ALOT GOING ON THIS YEAR FOR US. MAYBE MORE CLUBS GET MODIVATED TO THROW MORE SHOWS INSTEAD OF PICNICS. IF ANYBODY HAS ISSUES WITH OUR SHOW WITH FIESTA MEXICANA I WILL BE HAPPY TO HEAR YOU OUT


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

yes sir mr presidente


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

delete


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Mar 11 2009, 02:03 PM~13249439
> *WE NEED TO SHOW MORE RESPECT TO THE SHOW PROMOTERS THATS WHY WE DONT HAVE MANY CAR SHOWS NOMORE PROMOTERS DONT WANT TO DEAL WITH ALL THE CRYING AND BITCHING YOU CAN NEVER SATISFY EVERYBODY. IF IT WASNT FOR THESE GUYS WE WOULDNT HAVE SHOWS. IF YOUR GOING TO EXPRESS YOURSELF DO IT IN A GOOD MANNER AND SHOW SOME RESPECT.    SOMOSUNO MILWAUKEE IS STILL HOSTING FIESTA MEXICANA THIS YEAR PLUS 2 OTHER SMALLER SHOWS PLUS A HUGE PICNIC THIS YEAR WE HAVE ALOT GOING ON THIS YEAR FOR US. MAYBE MORE CLUBS GET MODIVATED TO THROW MORE SHOWS INSTEAD OF PICNICS. IF ANYBODY HAS ISSUES WITH OUR SHOW WITH FIESTA MEXICANA I WILL BE HAPPY TO HEAR YOU OUT
> *




Im not trying to be disrespectful to sweet, or bash his show, hell I thought it was a pretty dope show, I've been driving from minneapolis to go to it for years now, so it must be a good show.  



He asked for opinions, so I gave him my opinion on the only 2 things I didnt like, Ive paid admission for at least one car, year after year, so I think im entitled to at least give my opinion :dunno: 

Its a pretty good show, and if I lived closer, Id for sure go again. 



Oh yeah, thats right, some butthurt fool said Im not welcome there


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Mar 11 2009, 03:03 PM~13249439
> *WE NEED TO SHOW MORE RESPECT TO THE SHOW PROMOTERS THATS WHY WE DONT HAVE MANY CAR SHOWS NOMORE PROMOTERS DONT WANT TO DEAL WITH ALL THE CRYING AND BITCHING YOU CAN NEVER SATISFY EVERYBODY. IF IT WASNT FOR THESE GUYS WE WOULDNT HAVE SHOWS. IF YOUR GOING TO EXPRESS YOURSELF DO IT IN A GOOD MANNER AND SHOW SOME RESPECT.    SOMOSUNO MILWAUKEE IS STILL HOSTING FIESTA MEXICANA THIS YEAR PLUS 2 OTHER SMALLER SHOWS PLUS A HUGE PICNIC THIS YEAR WE HAVE ALOT GOING ON THIS YEAR FOR US. MAYBE MORE CLUBS GET MODIVATED TO THROW MORE SHOWS INSTEAD OF PICNICS. IF ANYBODY HAS ISSUES WITH OUR SHOW WITH FIESTA MEXICANA I WILL BE HAPPY TO HEAR YOU OUT
> *


I agree also except for the clubs getting modivated part. I can only speak for us but we've wanted to have a car show instead of a picnic, The reason we don't is because we can't even get a decent amount to show up to the picnic. I mean somos uno always supports 100% but they are the only club we can count on to do that. Alot of the other clubs didn't show or only brought one car. Is it because their hating on us..I'd like to think not because we always support other clubs in the milwaukee chicago area. I mean it cost money to throw a good show and we're not looking to make money but we can't afford to lose our asses either. But yes every show promoter should get credit for putting a show on. There is gonna be opinions on how the show could be changed or improved and thats a good thing because it means people are attending the show and supporting it. Take those opinions with a grain of salt try to do alittle better each time.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Mar 11 2009, 02:03 PM~13249439
> *WE NEED TO SHOW MORE RESPECT TO THE SHOW PROMOTERS THATS WHY WE DONT HAVE MANY CAR SHOWS NOMORE PROMOTERS DONT WANT TO DEAL WITH ALL THE CRYING AND BITCHING YOU CAN NEVER SATISFY EVERYBODY. IF IT WASNT FOR THESE GUYS WE WOULDNT HAVE SHOWS. IF YOUR GOING TO EXPRESS YOURSELF DO IT IN A GOOD MANNER AND SHOW SOME RESPECT.    SOMOSUNO MILWAUKEE IS STILL HOSTING FIESTA MEXICANA THIS YEAR PLUS 2 OTHER SMALLER SHOWS PLUS A HUGE PICNIC THIS YEAR WE HAVE ALOT GOING ON THIS YEAR FOR US. MAYBE MORE CLUBS GET MODIVATED TO THROW MORE SHOWS INSTEAD OF PICNICS. IF ANYBODY HAS ISSUES WITH OUR SHOW WITH FIESTA MEXICANA I WILL BE HAPPY TO HEAR YOU OUT
> *


we're having trouble dealing with the county to try to book the parking lot and a section of the park. Otherwise we would. Its most likely going to happen, just not sure when and how much notice i can give.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 11 2009, 04:02 PM~13250482
> *I agree also except for the clubs getting modivated part.  I can only speak for us but we've wanted to have a car show instead of a picnic, The reason we don't is because we can't even get a decent amount to show up to the picnic.  I mean somos uno always supports 100% but they are the only club we can count on to do that.  Alot of the other clubs didn't show or only brought one car.  Is it because their hating on us..I'd like to think not because we always support other clubs in the milwaukee chicago area.  I mean it cost money to throw a good show and we're not looking to make money but we can't afford to lose our asses either.  But yes every show promoter should get credit for putting a show on.  There is gonna be opinions on how the show could be changed or improved and thats a good thing because it means people are attending the show and supporting it.  Take those opinions with a grain of salt try to do alittle better each time.
> *


I'm going to try to do whatever I can to have everyone bring their cars for your show this year. Not sure how its going to go because our vp has a baby due around that time, and one of our other members hops the crap out of his car and is constantly breaking it. lol


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Mar 11 2009, 02:40 PM~13250274
> *Too much drama for a topic started by Mario. :angry:  Way to go Mario :biggrin:
> I hope you don't start the Mexican Fiesta topic. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


bobby were leaving to dropfest friday morning u down BUT u have to stay till sunday night (ask ur p.o) :uh:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

delete


----------



## elpalenque1962 (Dec 4, 2006)

:0


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Mar 11 2009, 01:03 PM~13249439
> *WE NEED TO SHOW MORE RESPECT TO THE SHOW PROMOTERS THATS WHY WE DONT HAVE MANY CAR SHOWS NOMORE PROMOTERS DONT WANT TO DEAL WITH ALL THE CRYING AND BITCHING YOU CAN NEVER SATISFY EVERYBODY. IF IT WASNT FOR THESE GUYS WE WOULDNT HAVE SHOWS. IF YOUR GOING TO EXPRESS YOURSELF DO IT IN A GOOD MANNER AND SHOW SOME RESPECT.    SOMOSUNO MILWAUKEE IS STILL HOSTING FIESTA MEXICANA THIS YEAR PLUS 2 OTHER SMALLER SHOWS PLUS A HUGE PICNIC THIS YEAR WE HAVE ALOT GOING ON THIS YEAR FOR US. MAYBE MORE CLUBS GET MODIVATED TO THROW MORE SHOWS INSTEAD OF PICNICS. IF ANYBODY HAS ISSUES WITH OUR SHOW WITH FIESTA MEXICANA I WILL BE HAPPY TO HEAR YOU OUT
> *


I GOT NO QUESTIONS PATRON


----------



## elpalenque1962 (Dec 4, 2006)

whats up omar


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpalenque1962_@Mar 11 2009, 06:08 PM~13252184
> *whats up omar
> *


THATS WAL-MART BUDDY :biggrin:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Mar 9 2009, 02:02 PM~13225997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck all this bullshit......I just wanna no is stevie B cuming up James :biggrin:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Mar 11 2009, 01:03 PM~13249439
> *WE NEED TO SHOW MORE RESPECT TO THE SHOW PROMOTERS THATS WHY WE DONT HAVE MANY CAR SHOWS NOMORE PROMOTERS DONT WANT TO DEAL WITH ALL THE CRYING AND BITCHING YOU CAN NEVER SATISFY EVERYBODY. IF IT WASNT FOR THESE GUYS WE WOULDNT HAVE SHOWS. IF YOUR GOING TO EXPRESS YOURSELF DO IT IN A GOOD MANNER AND SHOW SOME RESPECT.    SOMOSUNO MILWAUKEE IS STILL HOSTING FIESTA MEXICANA THIS YEAR PLUS 2 OTHER SMALLER SHOWS PLUS A HUGE PICNIC THIS YEAR WE HAVE ALOT GOING ON THIS YEAR FOR US. MAYBE MORE CLUBS GET MODIVATED TO THROW MORE SHOWS INSTEAD OF PICNICS. IF ANYBODY HAS ISSUES WITH OUR SHOW WITH FIESTA MEXICANA I WILL BE HAPPY TO HEAR YOU OUT
> *



Well said Mr. president thats why you got my vote .....100% representing till the wheels fall off....I have hydro juice running threw my viens por vida ese por vida ese  

Oh yea is stevie B still cumn up...this why I can bring my records for him to sign


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

:loco:


----------



## elpalenque1962 (Dec 4, 2006)

ooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! did someone say stevie b??????


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

maybe i'm too young to know but who the hell is stevie b?? :dunno:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

delete


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 12 2009, 06:15 PM~13262560
> *maybe i'm too young to know but who the hell is stevie b?? :dunno:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDC-CqvNpWs
FOR YOU YOUNGINS :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Mar 12 2009, 06:44 PM~13263814
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDC-CqvNpWs
> FOR YOU YOUNGINS :biggrin:
> *


ahhh shit thats my song :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Mar 12 2009, 06:47 PM~13263840
> *ahhh shit thats my song :biggrin:
> *


rhzga6nftk


----------



## elpalenque1962 (Dec 4, 2006)

i still have that on cassette


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp-IJHFFz3s


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

hey beto did sweet stay in the mill last night did use guys keep party with them girls after the club


----------



## elpalenque1962 (Dec 4, 2006)

i saw that stevie b video.. dam!!!!!! that shit was gay. but funny as hell


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Mar 12 2009, 08:55 PM~13263926
> *hey beto did sweet stay in the mill last night did use guys keep party with them girls after the club
> *


SEMON HOMEBOY I DIDNT EVEN SLEEP LAST NIGHT WENT STR8 TO WORK


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

THIS IS HOW WE ROLL :biggrin:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Mar 12 2009, 07:37 PM~13264411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam beto i had a good time last night!!!!!!!!!I was hurting at work today,sick as hell but worth it :biggrin:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Mar 12 2009, 06:44 PM~13263814
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDC-CqvNpWs
> FOR YOU YOUNGINS :biggrin:
> *



Dam that's my jam ! That's a dope as drop top with the zebra prints :biggrin:


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

what up,, u know Envious cc gonna be there,,, gotta represent the home town... we got much support for the last big show of midwest... lets all get togather and make this the best dropfest over, well shit ...... the best summer ever.. goona be alot of good shows this summer. cant wait :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Envious cc_@Mar 13 2009, 12:36 AM~13267244
> *what up,, u know Envious cc gonna be there,,, gotta represent the home town... we got much support for the last big show of midwest... lets all get togather and make this the best dropfest over, well shit ...... the best summer ever.. goona be alot of good shows this summer. cant wait  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

delete


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpalenque1962_@Mar 11 2009, 06:08 PM~13252184
> *whats up omar
> *


WHATS UP RIKI HOW FRAME COMING


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Mar 12 2009, 07:37 PM~13264411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GRSIAS POR LA INBITASION


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Mar 13 2009, 02:20 PM~13272539
> *Yea,Omar What's up ???
> 
> I heard you were on a little vacation. What did you see? A bad moon rising?
> ...


O MAN THAS MY BROTER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOMOSUNOLINCOLN_@Mar 11 2009, 06:18 PM~13252282
> *THATS WAL-MART BUDDY :biggrin:
> *


YES SR IS ME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ragtop1 (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Mar 12 2009, 08:33 PM~13265132
> *Dam that's my jam ! That's a dope as drop top with the zebra prints :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by omilow59_@Mar 13 2009, 09:02 PM~13274800
> *GRSIAS POR LA INBITASION
> *


I DONT WANT TO BE RESPONABLE FOR BREAKING UP A HAPPY HOME :biggrin:


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Mar 12 2009, 06:44 PM~13263814
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDC-CqvNpWs
> FOR YOU YOUNGINS :biggrin:
> *


WOW :0 thats oldschool


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

I never heard that song before..thats way before my time!


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 14 2009, 05:47 AM~13278043
> *I never heard that song before..thats way before my time!
> *



That's the shit ... I can't wait till I can cruise n bump that shit ... I use to have that hair style back in day dale


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Mar 14 2009, 10:58 AM~13279559
> *That's the shit ... I can't wait till I can cruise n bump that shit ... I use to have that hair style back in day dale
> *


Dont be gay ok :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Mar 14 2009, 12:58 PM~13279559
> *That's the shit ... I can't wait till I can cruise n bump that shit ... I use to have that hair style back in day dale
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Mar 13 2009, 10:04 PM~13275841
> *I DONT WANT TO BE RESPONABLE FOR BREAKING UP A HAPPY HOME :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :roflmao: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

did someone say Stevie B :wow:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOMOSUNOLINCOLN_@Mar 14 2009, 05:21 PM~13281666
> *did someone say Stevie B  :wow:
> *


otro joto


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

delete


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

delete


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOMOSUNOLINCOLN_@Mar 14 2009, 07:21 PM~13281666
> *did someone say Stevie B  :wow:
> *


thats robert freestyle king reyes :biggrin:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Mar 15 2009, 08:08 AM~13285023
> *thats robert freestyle king reyes :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Mar 15 2009, 01:54 PM~13287016
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Whats so funny buey! :nicoderm:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9KMinh7FfI lets get ready


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Mar 15 2009, 07:23 PM~13289218
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9KMinh7FfI  lets get ready
> *


they coming out for 2oo9??? :0 :0


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

hell ya !!!!!


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Mar 16 2009, 12:47 PM~13295953
> *hell ya !!!!!
> *


Hey dont forget your leather thong for the pool party


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

cordaroy thong playa zip zip zip makes some frickshin :yes:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

WE NEED A NEW DROPFEST TOPIC THIS TOPIS IS GETTIN GAY


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOMOSUNOLINCOLN_@Mar 16 2009, 05:45 PM~13298350
> *ttt
> *


you gonna hop your lincoln this rear?? i cant remember seeing it last year


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Mar 16 2009, 07:18 PM~13299328
> *WE NEED A NEW DROPFEST TOPIC THIS TOPIS IS GETTIN GAY
> *



I agree Pinche mario es joto :angry:


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

delete


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KduBTtiTIGA look at OMAR IN MEXICO


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Envious cc_@Mar 17 2009, 05:11 AM~13302728
> *you gonna hop your lincoln this rear?? i cant remember seeing it last year
> *


me neither its flown the coop


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Mar 17 2009, 08:57 PM~13309271
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KduBTtiTIGA look at OMAR IN MEXICO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Mar 17 2009, 06:57 PM~13309271
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KduBTtiTIGA look at OMAR IN MEXICO
> *



which one was omar the one yelling out ....ya guey pinche vato por favor idiota !!! 
LMAO!


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious cc_@Mar 17 2009, 05:11 AM~13302728
> *you gonna hop your lincoln this rear?? i cant remember seeing it last year
> *


We'll see it should be there but not to hop. :dunno:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOMOSUNOLINCOLN_@Mar 18 2009, 06:26 PM~13319336
> *We'll see it should be there but not to hop. :dunno:
> *


Leave that shit at home if you aint hoppin that shit :twak: :angry:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

ttt............


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Mar 18 2009, 08:45 PM~13320922
> *Leave that shit at home if you aint hoppin that shit  :twak:  :angry:
> *



Dam why all the negativity :angry: .... Your supose to be brothers pendejo :biggrin: :machinegun:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Mar 19 2009, 03:02 AM~13323448
> *Dam why all the negativity  :angry: .... Your supose to be brothers pendejo  :biggrin:  :machinegun:
> *


INCOURAGEMENT WE GOT MOVE ON THEM RIDES ITS CUTTING SEASON :biggrin:


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Mar 18 2009, 08:45 PM~13320922
> *Leave that shit at home if you aint hoppin that shit  :twak:  :angry:
> *


hows your ride comn dave??


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious cc_@Mar 19 2009, 11:05 AM~13326031
> *hows your ride comn dave??
> *


What up james ,Ill be ready homie


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

> Leave that shit at home if you aint hoppin that shit :twak: :angry:
> [/quo DONT WORRY ABOUT MY SHIT IF I HOP IT I HOP IT AND IF I DONT I DONT. :buttkick:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> > Leave that shit at home if you aint hoppin that shit :twak: :angry:
> > [/quo DONT WORRY ABOUT MY SHIT IF I HOP IT I HOP IT AND IF I DONT I DONT. :buttkick:
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Mar 19 2009, 06:15 PM~13330355
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Mar 19 2009, 08:15 AM~13324464
> *INCOURAGEMENT  WE GOT MOVE ON THEM RIDES  ITS CUTTING SEASON :biggrin:
> *


Elmination round is cuming up ..... I better move on my ride then :angry: it will be ready for slut fest !


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Mar 20 2009, 08:29 AM~13335730
> *Elmination round is cuming up ..... I better move on my ride then  :angry: it will be ready for slut fest !
> *


do u mean DROP FEST :dunno:


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Mar 19 2009, 05:24 PM~13329880
> *What up james ,Ill be ready homie
> *


nice.. i havent touched my car in a bit, been too busy at the new shop... there might be some long nights before drop-fest, but ill be ready. my wifes crown vic gonna be off the hook too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Mar 20 2009, 09:18 AM~13336126
> *do u mean DROP FEST :dunno:
> *



Sorry I meant whore fest .... :uh: I mean drop fest :biggrin:


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

............... im hoping my cady too!!!!!!!!!! paint or no paint !!!!!!!!!! ENVIOUS c.c making a big statement this year !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Mar 21 2009, 12:03 AM~13343668
> *............... im hoping my cady too!!!!!!!!!! paint or no paint !!!!!!!!!! ENVIOUS c.c making a big statement this year !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: x2


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Mar 21 2009, 02:03 AM~13343668
> *............... im hoping my cady too!!!!!!!!!! paint or no paint !!!!!!!!!! ENVIOUS c.c making a big statement this year !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> It was cool meeting you guys last year - hope to see you again this season.
> [/quot
> will be there and with a few hoppers


----------



## LAK ATTACK (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Mar 21 2009, 02:03 AM~13343668
> *............... im hoping my cady too!!!!!!!!!! paint or no paint !!!!!!!!!! ENVIOUS c.c making a big statement this year !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Duel between the Coupe Devilles. :biggrin: Its almost ready ...


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

Nice caddy's
T
T
T


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Mar 3 2009, 11:19 PM~13172338
> *dont worry aint issues come and party at drop fest and you will find your self coming back in winter to party like us :biggrin:
> *



word... count me in.... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Since the warm weather is gettin close, lets post up our rides again, for motivation. I'll start this off:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## LAK ATTACK (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Mar 23 2009, 09:48 AM~13360708
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice ... here's another Cadillac. :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)




----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)




----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

#2


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Mar 23 2009, 05:16 PM~13366036
> *#2
> 
> 
> ...



Huuuuuummmm huuummmmmm damn !


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

wife's car


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious cc_@Mar 23 2009, 08:59 PM~13368882
> *wife's car
> 
> 
> ...


these old pics of her car,,, gonna have a whole new look for 2009


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










My caprice will be out this summer










New project 
uffin:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 24 2009, 12:50 AM~13370910
> *New project
> uffin:
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

ttt.........gonna be a kick ass year...........  ..whats up ....... :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

HELL YA CALI USE GUYS SHOULD SET UP CLOSE TO US SO WE CAN PARTY


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

reservations made for dropfest........ staying at the country inn... looking forward to partying with somosuno and uso as always! :thumbsup:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

www.amerihostinn.com

761 Truman St
Kimberly, WI 54136
(920) 788-4400
i stayed at this hotel while i was working up there and its right on college in the middle of kaukauna and appleton off of hwy 441 i believe rates are 79.99 it also has indoor pool/hot tub and secure parking we will be staying there use guys should think of staying there gauranteed party :biggrin:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Mar 24 2009, 07:58 PM~13378682
> *www.amerihostinn.com
> 
> 761 Truman St
> ...



you guys gonna be there friday???


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Mar 24 2009, 07:00 PM~13378697
> *you guys gonna be there friday???
> *


me and dave for sure :biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

I hope this year dont rain


----------



## LAK ATTACK (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Mar 24 2009, 08:46 PM~13378521
> *reservations made for dropfest........ staying at the country inn... looking forward to partying with somosuno and uso as always!  :thumbsup:
> *



Yes sir, we'll be at the Country Inn too. Also, heading up there early Friday if there is no last minute repairs.


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Mar 24 2009, 07:32 PM~13379137
> *Yes sir, we'll be at the Country Inn too.  Also, heading up there early Friday if there is no last minute repairs.
> *


cool


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

Your inviting alot of chorizo .... I hope you have enuf tortillas baboso :biggrin: te gusta guey




> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Mar 24 2009, 06:58 PM~13378682
> *www.amerihostinn.com
> 
> 761 Truman St
> ...


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Mar 24 2009, 06:27 PM~13377595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  ..................hell ya.....


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Mar 24 2009, 11:59 PM~13382114
> *Your inviting alot of chorizo .... I hope you have enuf tortillas baboso :biggrin: te gusta guey
> *


lol


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

BESIDES MY RANFLA IM BRING SOME MILWAUKEE FILTERS LOOKS LIKE ALOT OF CHORRIZO GONNA BE THERE NO COCKBLOCKING HOMEBOYS UNTIL IM DONE WITH THEM :biggrin:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Mar 24 2009, 08:32 PM~13379128
> *I hope this year dont rain
> *



what up psychos dreams!


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Mar 25 2009, 02:48 AM~13382774
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN that's what I'm talking about carnale :biggrin: orale carnale


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: You all crack me up ,Dam i cant wait till drop fest.So what if it rains the hotel partys are as good as the show


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

somos uno with KJ from CALI SWANGIN


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

cruising at the lake front chongo island


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

DROP FEST HERE WE COME (MEMORYS) :biggrin: 







HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Mar 22 2009, 03:51 PM~13355038
> *Duel between the Coupe Devilles. :biggrin:  Its almost ready ...
> 
> 
> ...


.................. i havent even started on myne but i will be ready


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Mar 25 2009, 10:09 PM~13390890
> *DROP FEST HERE WE COME      (MEMORYS) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...











EL PELICANO AKA TOE LICKER


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

Damn mario I didn't know you got down like that ! Hummmm hummm becarefull con los glass packs ..your going to blew a head gasket ! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Mar 25 2009, 08:41 PM~13391331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Mar 25 2009, 10:41 PM~13391331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 26 2009, 06:36 AM~13393886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MARIO HAS A TOE FETISH :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Mar 26 2009, 09:42 AM~13395139
> *MARIO HAS A TOE FETISH :biggrin:
> *


gross...


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KduBTtiTIGA look at OMAR IN MEXICO
> [/quote no mames mario :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

ttt.............gettin closer homies


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Mar 25 2009, 02:48 AM~13382774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ay cabron there is no competion vato :biggrin:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Mar 25 2009, 08:41 PM~13391331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Mar 25 2009, 08:00 PM~13390782
> *somos uno with KJ from CALI SWANGIN
> 
> 
> ...


so what the hell happened with the DVD?


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Mar 26 2009, 08:44 PM~13402047
> *sold out first day :uh:
> *


can u dub me a copy???


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Mar 28 2009, 06:27 PM~13418855
> *I think hoppin lincoln is younger than you...
> *



..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:..........


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 29 2009, 12:50 PM~13423013
> *all comments coming from our club members should be edited. prez recomended.
> *


Out of respect for the founder and President of SOMOS UNO I have deleted my posts.


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

we supose to be brothers


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Mar 29 2009, 11:02 PM~13428163
> *we supose to be brothers
> *



We are. Haven't you ever had a dissagreement with yours. All is cool with me just some childish stuff. Like the owner of a baseball taking it away so no one can play. 
I'm still gonna be me.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Mar 30 2009, 05:25 AM~13429364
> *We are. Haven't you ever had a dissagreement with yours. All is cool with me just some childish stuff. Like the owner of a baseball taking it away so no one can play.
> I'm still gonna be me.
> *


  thank you mi bobby. you know the love we have for what we are carnal. you know what you are to the familia rivera carnal.  you gotta call the jefita carnal, she was asking about you yesterday.


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Mar 30 2009, 06:25 AM~13429364
> *We are. Haven't you ever had a dissagreement with yours. All is cool with me just some childish stuff. Like the owner of a baseball taking it away so no one can play.
> I'm still gonna be me.
> *











HERE YOU GO MI VETERANO WE LOVE YOU CARNAL


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

going back to this show, i had a blast the couple of hours we were there for. it took us a good while to get there cuz we went into milwaukee. yes the weather was a motherfukker but we made it out there and back. now car show wise, yes there was a couple of things i wasnt accostumed too, but i made the best out of it. the music was to loud. when things were going on in the pit i didnt like people sitting, leaning, or touching my car. i dont have show car quality ride but its mine. i didnt like that when we had to unload a couple cars, they made us park in the mud. i fully understand somethings our out of your control, but if someone is telling someone that your shit is gonna get stuck or full of mud, maybe your people should listen. the car show in itself was fun. i liked the pit shows and i liked looking at all the eye candy. the car show is more of a party style show then a car show in itself. its like going to wrigley field and watching baseball. 30% of the people are there for the game itself, while the rest are there for the party. i would definitley recommend your show if someone thats single or wants to party. not my cup of tea but to each his own. our milwaukee guys love the show and more power to them. its great to hear and see that one of our brother chapters are out there in full effect.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 30 2009, 10:32 AM~13431262
> *going back to this show, i had a blast the couple of hours we were there for. it took us a good while to get there cuz we went into milwaukee. yes the weather was a motherfukker but we made it out there and back. now car show wise, yes there was a couple of things i wasnt accostumed too, but i made the best out of it. the music was to loud. when things were going on in the pit i didnt like people sitting, leaning, or touching my car. i dont have show car quality ride but its mine. i didnt like that when we had to unload a couple cars, they made us park in the mud. i fully understand somethings our out of your control, but if someone is telling someone that your shit is gonna get stuck or full of mud, maybe your people should listen. the car show in itself was fun. i liked the pit shows and i liked looking at all the eye candy. the car show is more of a party style show then a car show in itself. its like going to wrigley field and watching baseball. 30% of the people are there for the game itself, while the rest are there for the party. i would definitley recommend your show if someone thats single or wants to party. not my cup of tea but to each his own. our milwaukee guys love the show and more power to them. its great to hear and see that one of our brother chapters are out there in full effect.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 30 2009, 10:32 AM~13431262
> *going back to this show, i had a blast the couple of hours we were there for. it took us a good while to get there cuz we went into milwaukee. yes the weather was a motherfukker but we made it out there and back. now car show wise, yes there was a couple of things i wasnt accostumed too, but i made the best out of it. the music was to loud. when things were going on in the pit i didnt like people sitting, leaning, or touching my car. i dont have show car quality ride but its mine. i didnt like that when we had to unload a couple cars, they made us park in the mud. i fully understand somethings our out of your control, but if someone is telling someone that your shit is gonna get stuck or full of mud, maybe your people should listen. the car show in itself was fun. i liked the pit shows and i liked looking at all the eye candy. the car show is more of a party style show then a car show in itself. its like going to wrigley field and watching baseball. 30% of the people are there for the game itself, while the rest are there for the party. i would definitley recommend your show if someone thats single or wants to party. not my cup of tea but to each his own. our milwaukee guys love the show and more power to them. its great to hear and see that one of our brother chapters are out there in full effect.
> *



Well said. I spoke to Mario and we are cool.Maybe I am used to Happenings not car shows !!! I bet you guys are scratchin' yo heads and say WTF is a Happening??? That's what they were called back in the day LOL


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

ORALE EVERYBODY TO ITS OWN SOMOSUNO MILWAUKEE WILL BE THERE IN FULL EFFECT :thumbsup:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

james whats the entertainment this year? or are you still working on all that...


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Mar 31 2009, 07:00 PM~13447618
> *james whats the entertainment this year? or are you still working on all that...
> *



I'm hope stevie b or some Latino rap ? What u say James :biggrin:


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Mar 31 2009, 08:00 PM~13447618
> *james whats the entertainment this year? or are you still working on all that...
> *


As far as music it wil be dj's and spring break style entertainment by the stage all weekend long ... car club activities like tug of war ... maybe a slip n slide still working that out .. any suggestions ??? trying to change it up a bit 

For Friday it is going to be a drift car competition and exhibition with professional drifters sponsored by D1UnderGround , monster trucks doing freestyle shows and jumps and Fmx motocross bikes doing stunts and backflips and friday will end off with fireworks.

Saturday there will be the stunt riders again with the sideshow comp. the hydraulic comp., the airdancer, highest 3 wheel comp., gas hop and bikini contest, + other events still working on it .

Sunday is the burnout contest and the drag races then the awards

Keep checking www.dropfest.com for more info and updates and also check out the vids on the site those are some of the videos of who will be there again this year and the drift video is of the guy from Texas that is bring the 5 man pro crew up and putting on the exhibition.

Let me know what ya think


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Mar 31 2009, 11:38 PM~13450486
> *I'm hope stevie b or some Latino rap ? What u say James  :biggrin:
> *


I know the Dj will be spinning some Latino beats ... you can go to the stage and request stuff too :biggrin:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice1_@Apr 1 2009, 02:22 AM~13451435
> *I know the Dj will be spinning some Latino beats ... you can go to the stage and request stuff too  :biggrin:
> *



Sounds like fun can't wait .... Two more requests...How about male hard body contest I was thinking about joining this year .. I worked hard on my tan :biggrin: or a dunk tank mario has a leather tong he wanted to bust out in this summer :uh:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice1_@Apr 1 2009, 03:22 AM~13451435
> *I know the Dj will be spinning some Latino beats ... you can go to the stage and request stuff too  :biggrin:
> *



hell ya stevie b, johnny o, cynthia all the jams i grew up on in vegas. the tug a war sounds great i think i brought that up a few years back! if you get the giant slip and slide you gotta get some gorditas in thongs to go down for entertainment lol..


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Apr 1 2009, 08:44 AM~13452397
> *Sounds like fun can't wait .... Two more requests...How about male hard body contest I was thinking about joining this year .. I worked hard on my tan  :biggrin:  or a dunk tank mario has a leather tong he wanted to bust out in this summer  :uh:
> *


Dunk tank may be a yes .... But Mario better leave that leather thong at the hotel :uh:


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Apr 1 2009, 07:44 AM~13452397
> *Sounds like fun can't wait .... Two more requests...How about male hard body contest I was thinking about joining this year .. I worked hard on my tan  :biggrin:  or a dunk tank mario has a leather tong he wanted to bust out in this summer  :uh:
> *


thats just wrong :uh:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64+Mar 4 2009, 04:40 PM~13181581-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIRRRRR IT IS  :biggrin:


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

ahhhhh........ bump


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

im waitin for my shaft to come in so i can start working on my ranfla i need help big m


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

................ theres going to be allot of competition for single pump hop this year envious going hars!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Double-A (Feb 2, 2008)

This is an interesting thread. Im glad to see people on here keeping a cool head discussing topics I find interesting. In reply to some earlier posts:
What is a Happening? I had been thinking about this recently, with the adversity of the events in Mi. Most car clubs seem to be going the Bar-b-que, pic-nic, route. There are some shows, and there's cruises like woodward. So im fine with happening, it is what it is. I chose event for my webpages. Its easy to type.

Personaly, I like the idea of a happening for single party people. Thats what Im looking for in a happening. I respect family oriented happenings and feel anytime we can get together peacfuly is great. But Hey I'm single, independent, and dont mind some load music and a buzz, and I dont want to be bored.
I am torn between going to Drop Fest or showing my support for the guys doing that thing in (not this thread) I usualy roll with the MI crowd, but DropFest is just as close for me. 
Just another bump on the thread.. keep it up, great reading!


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

all yeah weather is getting better.........show time is getting closer........ :biggrin: NEW PAGE


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

what up cali hows the cable bizz :biggrin:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT homies


----------



## lowrider4life414 (Jan 11, 2009)

just stopped by so say what up to everyone,,we are trying to put some time aside to make it to drop fest but we will c.
Rollerz Only Mil Chapter


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

all the milwaukee car clubs should get together and start up a cruise this year any ideas where


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Apr 8 2009, 09:46 AM~13516550
> *all the milwaukee car clubs should get together and start up a cruise this year any ideas where
> *


Yes sir .... Cruise to DropFest :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Apr 7 2009, 08:12 PM~13511944
> *what up cali hows the cable bizz :biggrin:
> *


still going like a champ how bout you guys the weather cant be any better for cable guys......


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider4life414_@Apr 8 2009, 09:18 AM~13516349
> *just stopped by so say what up to everyone,,we are trying to put some time aside to make it to drop fest but we will c.
> Rollerz Only Mil Chapter
> *


 :0


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Apr 8 2009, 03:54 PM~13520626
> *still going like a champ how bout you guys the weather cant be any better for cable guys......
> *


sames as always


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider4life414_@Apr 8 2009, 08:18 AM~13516349
> *just stopped by so say what up to everyone,,we are trying to put some time aside to make it to drop fest but we will c.
> Rollerz Only Mil Chapter
> *


WHAT UP ROLLERZ SEE YOU IN THE STREETS


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider4life414_@Apr 8 2009, 09:18 AM~13516349
> *just stopped by so say what up to everyone,,we are trying to put some time aside to make it to drop fest but we will c.
> Rollerz Only Mil Chapter
> *


didnt even know you guys had a chapter in the mill


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

All new this year .I been lowridin milwaukee for13years . time to join a club .Hope to be on the steerts soon. see yall out there


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Apr 8 2009, 08:46 AM~13516550
> *all the milwaukee car clubs should get together and start up a cruise this year any ideas where
> *



We can cruise to la islan de changos


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@Apr 9 2009, 02:15 PM~13529952
> *All new this year .I been lowridin milwaukee for13years .  time to join a club .Hope to be on the steerts soon. see yall out there
> *


what u riden


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@Apr 9 2009, 03:15 PM~13529952
> *All new this year .I been lowridin milwaukee for13years .  time to join a club .Hope to be on the steerts soon. see yall out there
> *


  cool


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Apr 8 2009, 08:46 AM~13516550
> *all the milwaukee car clubs should get together and start up a cruise this year any ideas where
> *


u guys got a nice weekend car scene out there???


----------



## LAK ATTACK (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious cc_@Apr 10 2009, 01:25 PM~13539180
> *u guys got a nice weekend car scene out there???
> *



We do in Wisconsin Rapids. :thumbsdown: One lowrider (myself) and 50 various ******* created automobiles.


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@Apr 9 2009, 04:15 PM~13529952
> *All new this year .I been lowridin milwaukee for13years .  time to join a club .Hope to be on the steerts soon. see yall out there
> *


HOW MANY MEMBERS HOMIE WE SHOULD GET TOGETHER SOMETIME


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Apr 10 2009, 07:21 PM~13542643
> *We do in Wisconsin Rapids. :thumbsdown:  One lowrider (myself) and 50 various ******* created automobiles.
> *


koo ill be there ill put some air shocks in the tahoe. lol :biggrin:


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Apr 11 2009, 01:05 PM~13545290
> *HOW MANY MEMBERS HOMIE WE SHOULD GET TOGETHER SOMETIME
> *


We got two members as of now, and a few prospects . Its going to take some time but we here now .


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@Apr 12 2009, 06:41 AM~13551930
> *We got two members as of now, and a few prospects . Its going to take some time but we here now .
> *


whats cars to do you guys have?


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Apr 10 2009, 08:21 PM~13542643
> *We do in Wisconsin Rapids. :thumbsdown:  One lowrider (myself) and 50 various ******* created automobiles.
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## lowrider4life414 (Jan 11, 2009)

we got a sick ass 86 cutlass and a 86 grand prix that no one will c till next year


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider4life414_@Apr 12 2009, 04:20 PM~13555354
> *we got a sick ass 86 cutlass and a 86 grand prix that no one will c till next year
> *



So you guys will have just one car this year?


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

well drop fest is almost here PULL UP OR SHUT UP NIKKAS!!!!


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider4life414_@Apr 12 2009, 06:20 PM~13555354
> *we got a sick ass 86 cutlass and a 86 grand prix that no one will c till next year
> *


WE ALL HAVE TO START SOMEWHERE HOMEBOY


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Mar 25 2009, 04:42 AM~13382814
> *what up psychos dreams!
> *


wuz up homie


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

what ever happen to D.J. Juan too Big Perez at Dropfest?


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Apr 13 2009, 06:41 PM~13565545
> *what ever happen to D.J.  Juan too Big Perez at Dropfest?
> *


......................... damn too big perez is a bad ass dj would be ko to have him dj at dropfest


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

his my boi, he lives like 10 min away from me. We were just talking about Dropfest and he said they have not call him any more. I just wonder why?


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Apr 13 2009, 08:22 PM~13566818
> *......................... damn too big perez is a  bad ass dj would be ko to have him dj at dropfest
> *


he did Dj there for a few years


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Apr 13 2009, 10:59 PM~13568139
> *his my boi, he lives like 10 min away from me. We were just talking about Dropfest and he said they have not call him any more. I just wonder why?
> *


Have him e-mail me [email protected]


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Apr 12 2009, 07:04 PM~13555930
> *well drop fest is almost here PULL UP OR SHUT UP NIKKAS!!!!
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Apr 13 2009, 10:00 PM~13568156
> *he did Dj there for a few years
> *


............... nice hope he does come up for drop fest get to listen to some bad ass mixes or freestyle


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Apr 14 2009, 07:51 PM~13577670
> *............... nice hope he does come up for drop fest get to listen to some bad ass mixes or freestyle
> *


Either way there will be some badass Dj's there all weekend long .... there will be request sheets by the stage let em know what ya wanna hear


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice1_@Apr 15 2009, 11:07 AM~13583712
> *Either way there will be some badass Dj's there all weekend long .... there will be request sheets by the stage let em know what ya wanna hear
> *


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

what about dj big bounce beto :biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice1_@Apr 13 2009, 10:38 PM~13568621
> *Have him e-mail me [email protected]
> *


i let him know homie


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

ttt


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

its official somos uno has rooms reserved at amerihost inn and suites in kimberly wi :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Apr 20 2009, 07:58 AM~13628558
> *its official somos uno has rooms reserved at amerihost inn  and suites in kimberly wi  :biggrin:
> *


lol whats up homie we done had ours at country inn for awhile now........ :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

OFFICIAL ROLL CALL WHO IS COMING TO THE FEST........... :biggrin:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Apr 20 2009, 06:58 AM~13628558
> *its official somos uno has rooms reserved at amerihost inn  and suites in kimberly wi  :biggrin:
> *




Did you get me the room with the vibrating bed !and jungle jim in it !?


----------



## titoislaidlow (Sep 10, 2001)

Is there cruising? If so where's the strip? College Ave. in Appleton? 

LMK whats good.


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by titoislaidlow_@Apr 20 2009, 07:43 PM~13635359
> *Is there cruising?  If so where's the strip?  College Ave. in Appleton?
> 
> LMK whats good.
> *


There is all day cruising at the show and college ave is the spot just have to watch it cause of Appletons finest :buttkick:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

theres alot of free bees on college for cruisers pick one tickets for no door handles,plaque in the window,loud mufflers,pigeon toe wheels ect.....take your pick or take all unlimited hand outs :biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

PSYCHOS will be there
w/ 2-3 hoppers


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Apr 20 2009, 12:48 PM~13631052
> *OFFICIAL ROLL CALL WHO IS COMING TO THE FEST........... :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Apr 20 2009, 11:29 PM~13638700
> *PSYCHOS will be there
> w/ 2-3 hoppers
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@Apr 12 2009, 05:41 AM~13551930
> *We got two members as of now, and a few prospects . Its going to take some time but we here now .
> *


its about time WI got a RO chapter!


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

Must be nice :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice1_@Apr 20 2009, 07:50 PM~13635437
> *There is all day cruising at the show and college ave is the spot just have to watch it cause of Appletons finest  :buttkick:
> *


Appleton cops suck. I've pulled 3 wheels accidently in front of green bay cops and not a damn thing happened. :biggrin: Don't really miss living down there.


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Apr 20 2009, 12:48 PM~13631052
> *OFFICIAL ROLL CALL WHO IS COMING TO THE FEST........... :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Apr 20 2009, 11:29 PM~13638700
> *PSYCHOS will be there
> w/ 2-3 hoppers
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

damn dont look like a big roll call :uh: 



HIGH VOLTAGE C.C. will be there.


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

whats up my homies how is milwakee miss mil-town


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by omilow59_@Apr 23 2009, 08:41 PM~13672641
> *whats up my homies how is milwakee miss mil-town
> *


good alot of filters


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

i know bro tha suck i wont be there is sad carna


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Apr 23 2009, 04:59 AM~13664298
> *damn dont look like a big roll call :uh:
> HIGH VOLTAGE C.C. will be there.
> *











WILL BE THERE


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omilow59_@Apr 24 2009, 08:03 PM~13682551
> *   i know  bro  tha  suck  i wont be there is sad carna
> *


donde estas vato ?


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

HEY MARIO I SEE YOU :nicoderm:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

at the bar iam gettin tired


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by omilow59_@Apr 23 2009, 08:41 PM~13672641
> *whats up my homies how is milwakee miss mil-town
> *


Where are you at?


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

ttt


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Apr 26 2009, 07:45 PM~13696921
> *Where are you at?
> *


in mexico going to college


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Apr 27 2009, 02:12 PM~13705157
> *in mexico going to college
> *


HE'S MAJORING IN FILTERS :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Apr 27 2009, 02:12 PM~13705157
> *in mexico going to college
> *



Hey vato, hope you've been keepin up with current events............... :0


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Apr 27 2009, 04:12 PM~13705157
> *in mexico going to college
> *


HES DOWN THERE LEARNING SPANISH :biggrin:


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Apr 28 2009, 06:45 AM~13713409
> *HES DOWN THERE LEARNING SPANISH :biggrin:
> *


I THOUGH HE WAS STUDYING FILTERS :dunno:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

ttt


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

getting close,,, everyone gots there cars ready, i havent even started on mine yet.. opps


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

DropFest Check out the site


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

ttt


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

im going were is everybody stayin at this year. the hotel i stayed at last year was boring.


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@May 7 2009, 12:29 PM~13815716
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plyrh8r1_@May 7 2009, 03:00 PM~13817933
> *im going  were is everybody stayin at this year. the hotel i stayed at last year was boring.
> *


AMERIHOST INN IN KIMBERLY WISCONSIN WE HAVE ABOUT 8 ROOMS RESERVED GAURANTEED PARTY AT OUR HOTEL 6 YEARS STRAIGHT just got off the phone with them they still have 20 rooms june 5/6 there number is 19207884400 also kimberly is in the middle of the car show and appelton same strip


----------



## LAK ATTACK (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious cc_@May 5 2009, 11:40 PM~13798622
> *getting close,,, everyone gots there cars ready, i havent even started on mine yet.. opps
> *



Only 4 weeks left. :biggrin:


----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@May 8 2009, 06:26 AM~13824444
> *AMERIHOST INN  IN KIMBERLY WISCONSIN WE HAVE ABOUT 8 ROOMS RESERVED GAURANTEED PARTY AT OUR HOTEL 6 YEARS STRAIGHT just got off the phone with them they still have 20 rooms june 5/6 there number is 19207884400    also kimberly is in the middle of the car show and appelton same strip
> *



thanks ill get my room today


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice1_@May 6 2009, 12:51 PM~13803330
> *DropFest  Check out the site
> *


Hey....Is there gunna be monster trucks?! :cheesy:


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@May 9 2009, 10:33 AM~13835922
> *Hey....Is there gunna be monster trucks?!  :cheesy:
> *



Yes Sir


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice1_@May 10 2009, 04:27 AM~13841672
> *Yes Sir
> *


I was being sarcastic, there was 3 lowriders in the promo and 74 shots of monster trucks doing shit they dont even do at the show! LOL


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT FOR DROPFEST :biggrin:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT can't forget my gabage bags to pick up all the trash up there :biggrin:


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@May 10 2009, 06:44 PM~13845931
> *I was being sarcastic, there was 3 lowriders in the promo and 74 shots of monster trucks doing shit they dont even do at the show! LOL
> *


LoL Yeah the promo vid was just something my new video guy threw together quick for the site with the limited footage he had thanks to the bs video guy from last year .... after this years show there will be a promo vid with alll footage being from the show ... all the footage in the vid is people / vehicles that will be at this years DropFest :thumbsup:


----------



## LAK ATTACK (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@May 10 2009, 07:44 PM~13845931
> *I was being sarcastic, there was 3 lowriders in the promo and 74 shots of monster trucks doing shit they dont even do at the show! LOL
> *



I can't imagine you being sarcastic or cynical. :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

ttt....almost here.type in here once a week till dropfest that will be 4 posts..... :biggrin:


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@May 10 2009, 11:10 PM~13847926
> *I can't imagine you being sarcastic or cynical. :biggrin:
> *


I know right, totally out of character for me! I cant help it. I would be in the dirt if it wasnt for sarcasm.


----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

that hotel is actually a super 8 i got my room 
had a hard time find it on mapquest


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

ttt...gettin down to crunch time.........


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

couple more weeks


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

HOPE MY COILS BREAK IN BY THEN


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOMOSUNOLINCOLN_@Apr 26 2009, 06:43 PM~13696171
> *donde estas vato ?
> *


im in mexico bro :biggrin: good clima 90*to 100* very hot :biggrin:


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Apr 26 2009, 07:45 PM~13696921
> *Where are you at?
> *


im mexico


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

Im still contiplating on going this year. I'm talking to a few people and seeing what I can get done or if I can bring a hopper


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

oh yeah............


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

im leaving friday with mario see you homies there


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

well I know my car ain't making the show. But maybe I'll drive the navi down there just to see how it is this year. Since it's been years since I last went.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

I just want To go Saturday but the shows got a thing I want to see everyday?


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@May 19 2009, 08:59 PM~13941284
> *im leaving friday with mario see you homies there
> *


pinche beto u ready to party o que :biggrin:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

Im leaving thursday night cant wait


----------



## LAK ATTACK (Sep 11, 2006)

Less than two weeks left. :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

see u joined a club wade :thumbsup:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@May 23 2009, 07:15 PM~13980462
> *see u joined a club wade :thumbsup:
> *


  whats up bro........


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice1_@May 19 2009, 04:52 PM~13937566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@May 23 2009, 04:17 AM~13976541
> *Less than two weeks left. :biggrin:
> *


just got my car out of storage,,,,,, should be ready, just got to put back togather


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali_@May 23 2009, 08:28 PM~13981074
> * whats up bro........
> *


Can't wait to see the pictures of HIGH VOLTAGE CC out there repping and all the other lowrider CC repping putting it down for the lowriders in the Midwest!


----------



## 2big4u (May 13, 2003)

Is Jason fields still involved in the show?
I heard he was puting this show on or something?
I think he drives a magnum??? Just a homie from the past.
I never been to drop fest but all this talk bout all the ladies n parties gotz my interest! :biggrin:

BAM BAM


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

getting closer homies.........


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@May 25 2009, 09:19 AM~13989476
> *yes sir :biggrin:
> *


  whats up bro .........


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali_@May 25 2009, 05:37 PM~13993633
> * whats up bro .........
> *


counting the days :biggrin:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@May 25 2009, 06:05 PM~13993918
> *counting the days  :biggrin:
> *


cant wait i traded my days off for that weekend this way i dont have to call in that week oh yeah dont forget the hefty bags


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice1_@Mar 3 2009, 10:25 PM~13171462
> *If there is something that you guys don't like about the show voice your opinion, say it on here, or e-mail me I try to make this show better every year but I am one person ... I have hired people that talk the world about the job they can do, like judging for an example they turn out to be incompatent fucks so what do ya do .. you fire them and try another approach :example hire new judges, like this year judging will be done by Street Scene Car club..
> As far as other things about the show that suck ??.. what the weather, yeah I agree Mother Nature is a Whore but what ya gonna do??? ya throw up a tent and make the best of it.Tell me white t-shirts in the rain isn't a plus anyways....
> What else sucks, the fact that the show has a hop, a rolling hop, and a highest 3-wheel competion ??? Hell sounds like a lowrider show to me, or is it the quality of the cars in the hop that people think sucks ??? If that's the case get off your asses and build something then bring it out to make the show better and try to win some of that prize money for the hop. The $700 1st, $300 2nd,and $150 for 3rd prizes  are about the same as lowrider show and more than most any other show around Guess that sucks too huh..
> ...




Well said.... you have a PM


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@May 25 2009, 07:05 PM~13993918
> *counting the days  :biggrin:
> *


same here................ :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali_@May 27 2009, 05:05 PM~14018006
> *same here................ :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: may take the family but no lolo :angry:


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

start the summer off right! come get your grub on at the envious cc cookout hosted by envious cc and SPONSORED BY anything automotive this saturday may 30th from 2:00pm til.....? we are gettin plenty of food and drinks so just bring yourselves and somethin to sit on and come check it out at N9378 state hwy 55 kaukana- if your comn from appleton take calumet/kk out towards w.i.r til u hit the roundabout and go right and its almost a mile up on the left hand side, a blue building-. please try and let us know if your comn via phone or reply to this. thanx!


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

ttt for a week away............


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Ready to party


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

1 week fuckers .............. :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice1_@May 29 2009, 08:10 AM~14035343
> *Ready to party
> *


hell ya whose ready for some casadores tekillya :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

final touches on the 63 complete ready to roll 5 more days


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@May 30 2009, 08:41 PM~14048958
> *final touches on the 63 complete ready to roll 5 more days
> *


  .......


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@May 30 2009, 07:41 PM~14048958
> *final touches on the 63 complete ready to roll 5 more days
> *


Dont you mean the 63 vert


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

i will try to make it.


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Rnl customs wil be there with roll models cc we r bringin 4 for the hop should be be fun.


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MILWAUKEE 61_@May 31 2009, 07:51 PM~14055792
> *i will try to make it.
> *


be good to see you and tony again! :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MILWAUKEE 61_@May 31 2009, 07:51 PM~14055792
> *i will try to make it.
> *


whts good man havent talked 2 u in awhile :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm going Saturday I think?


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 1 2009, 01:23 PM~14062517
> *I'm going Saturday I think?
> *



you should go anthony, you got a seat in me or johns ride you know that


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

Final Touches On The Ranfla Just Got Back From Utah


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@May 31 2009, 06:56 PM~14055842
> *Rnl customs wil be there with roll models cc we r bringin 4 for the hop should be be fun.
> *


WHAT UP ROB HOW U BEEN IT'S FASO FROM CRUIZIN IN STYLE WITH THE MALIBU HOPPER AND THE GREEN THUNDERBIRD SEE YA THERE . PICKING MY HOPPER UP ON THURSDAY


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Jun 2 2009, 01:02 AM~14069741
> *WHAT UP ROB HOW U BEEN IT'S FASO FROM CRUIZIN IN STYLE WITH THE MALIBU HOPPER AND THE GREEN THUNDERBIRD SEE YA THERE . PICKING MY HOPPER UP ON THURSDAY
> *


whats up homie that malibu on the bumper?


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MILWAUKEE 61_@May 31 2009, 07:51 PM~14055792
> *i will try to make it.
> *


 :0 whats up juan where you been we been tryin to call you and tony..........


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 2 2009, 12:52 AM~14069134
> *Final Touches On The Ranfla Just Got Back From Utah
> *


you don't look like a mormon beto :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jun 2 2009, 06:02 PM~14074949
> *you don't look like a mormon beto  :biggrin:
> *


what up dale whats the word with your piknik whats the suprise....... :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jun 2 2009, 05:02 PM~14074949
> *you don't look like a mormon beto  :biggrin:
> *


good one dale!!!! :biggrin: he was doing broke back mo :biggrin: untain


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jun 2 2009, 07:02 PM~14074949
> *you don't look like a mormon beto  :biggrin:
> *


hell no i aint mormon i was out there tryin to find out how much is it to build a house in the mountains plus i got a free week stay in park city resort had a blast


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

Cant wait 3 more days


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jun 2 2009, 07:30 PM~14076500
> *good one dale!!!! :biggrin: he was doing broke back mo :biggrin: untain
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jun 2 2009, 09:30 PM~14076500
> *good one dale!!!! :biggrin: he was doing broke back mo :biggrin: untain
> *


damn thats hurtfull mario you know i dont swing that way ese i love panocha y tetas


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Jun 1 2009, 07:25 PM~14066679
> *you should go anthony, you got a seat in me or johns ride you know that
> *


Word up homie I'm trying to get the woman to want to go for one day at least u know!? Ge'ez we got the navi we can roll there in comfort at least! :biggrin:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Jun 2 2009, 03:01 PM~14073442
> *whats up homie that malibu on the bumper?
> *


don't know yet homie lowlife piston in and other stuff but wont be able to see it till thursday i hope it will


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 2 2009, 10:16 PM~14077222
> *hell no i aint mormon i was out there  tryin to find out how much is it to build a house in the  mountains plus i got a free week stay in park city resort had a blast
> *


build a house!  you can't leave mil-town!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Jun 2 2009, 09:30 PM~14076487
> *what up dale whats the word with your piknik whats the suprise....... :biggrin:
> *


you'll see soon! :biggrin: How you guys been up there?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

looks like its going to rain all weekend. :-(


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Jun 2 2009, 02:02 AM~14069741
> *WHAT UP ROB HOW U BEEN IT'S FASO FROM CRUIZIN IN STYLE WITH THE MALIBU HOPPER AND THE GREEN THUNDERBIRD SEE YA THERE . PICKING MY HOPPER UP ON THURSDAY
> *


not bad my way... Lookin forward to this weekend. See ya there


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@May 31 2009, 09:45 AM~14052195
> *Dont you mean the 63 vert
> *


hey bro when is mexican feista


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Jun 3 2009, 05:47 PM~14086668
> *hey bro when is mexican feista
> *



Hey cali, here you go:

MEXICAN FIESTA CAR SHOW AND HOP AUGUST 22 2009 AT MILWAUKEE'S SUMMER FEST GROUNDS HOSTED BY SOMOS UNO OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDER CAR CLUB


And hope you can can make it to ours.......................


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jun 3 2009, 10:47 AM~14082159
> *you'll see soon! :biggrin:  How you guys been up there?
> *


good homie just gettin shit ready........ :biggrin:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Jun 3 2009, 11:54 AM~14082757
> *looks like its going to rain all weekend.  :-(
> *



CRAPPY ASS WISCONSIN WEATHER! OF COURSE RAIN IN THE FORCAST ALL WEEKEND :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 

still going to be a good show! alot of wet t shirts.....


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Jun 3 2009, 07:34 PM~14087875
> *CRAPPY ASS WISCONSIN WEATHER! OF COURSE RAIN IN THE FORCAST ALL WEEKEND :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> still going to be a good show! alot of wet t shirts.....
> *


Thats ok there will be alot of partying still going on :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Jun 3 2009, 07:34 PM~14087875
> *CRAPPY ASS WISCONSIN WEATHER! OF COURSE RAIN IN THE FORCAST ALL WEEKEND :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> still going to be a good show! alot of wet t shirts.....
> *


Every year almost has to rain a day or so at dropfest. Why can't it be about 100 like it was the first year I went. Than also when I helped on the el camino I got so burned than ha ha fun memories. Oh yeah what ever happened to the camino? My parts still surviving ha ha man I miss dropfest  

Bob still has my 3rd place gas hop trophy


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Jun 3 2009, 09:44 PM~14088698
> *Thats ok there will be alot of partying still going on :biggrin:
> *



For sure .... the weather keeps changing daily ... there are no major storms moving thru though looks scattered so it may not even hit .... either way lets party


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice1_@Jun 4 2009, 04:19 AM~14091124
> *For sure .... the weather keeps changing daily ... there are no major storms moving thru though looks scattered so it may not even hit .... either way lets party
> *



cant wait to break the seal on this patron! i hope you have a good photographer and video guy, cause johns lincoln is off the fucking hook!


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

WHOOOOOOS READY FOR TEQUILA!!!!!!


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

damn i tired need to work and still finish some shit on the car plus get all the stuff for dropfest when i get to appleton in the mourning im going to sleep


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jun 4 2009, 06:46 AM~14091418
> *WHOOOOOOS READY FOR TEQUILA!!!!!!
> *


 :worship:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Jun 4 2009, 05:21 AM~14091221
> *cant wait to break the seal on this patron! i hope you have a good photographer and video guy, cause johns lincoln is off the fucking hook!
> *


 :0


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jun 4 2009, 05:46 AM~14091418
> *WHOOOOOOS READY FOR TEQUILA!!!!!!
> *


I am ... Whoooos 
also ready for some stevie b


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

On my way to the track ..... see you guys at the show ..... weather is looking good too


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice1_@Jun 4 2009, 08:57 PM~14098846
> *On my way to the track ..... see you guys at the show ..... weather is looking good too
> *



TTT


----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)

my car aint done but a,l be ther :angry:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Jun 4 2009, 06:46 PM~14097481
> *I am ... Whoooos
> also ready for some stevie b
> *



stevie b gonna be there lol


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Jun 5 2009, 06:40 AM~14102007
> *stevie b gonna be there lol
> *



spring love........... come back to me.......... :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

cant wait........
3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cali, childforsaken
:wave:


----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

anybody leavin in the morning to go to dropfest from chicago


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

locked loaded and ready to roll..........we leavin tomarrow morning from northern wisconsin.............


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Jun 5 2009, 07:53 PM~14108157
> *locked loaded and ready to roll..........we leavin tomarrow morning from northern wisconsin.............
> *


Lmk how it is. Woman put the foot down last minute and we can't go she said!


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 5 2009, 11:50 PM~14109445
> *Lmk how it is. Woman put the foot down last minute and we can't go she said!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: hno: hno: :nicoderm: :no: :no: :no: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: is this what looked like happened when u asked her..... :biggrin:


----------



## mr boy (Apr 18, 2006)

hey stevie what about that hina that wanted to check out the bottom of the impala :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

Dam some chick got smashed by King kong 3 wheeling that shit was sick as hell


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

rain dont stop somos uno just finished dring up and we are hitting the town for a nite of being whores


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Jun 6 2009, 06:44 PM~14113937
> *Dam some chick got smashed by King kong 3 wheeling that shit was sick as hell
> *


.... yea shit was crazy hope shes ok !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

how was the hop?


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 5 2009, 11:50 PM~14109445
> *Lmk how it is. Woman put the foot down last minute and we can't go she said!
> *


Grow a pair :uh:


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 7 2009, 01:06 AM~14116462
> *how was the hop?
> *


....................... i took 3rd place with 21 inches there was bunch of cars but just broke i was lucky i guess lol was a damn good time badass cars


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Jun 7 2009, 03:40 PM~14119722
> *....................... i took 3rd place with 21 inches there was bunch of cars but just broke i was lucky i guess lol was a damn good time badass cars
> *


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

HELL OF A GOOD RAINY SHOW JAMES THROWS A HELL OF A GOOD TIME AND ALOT OF GOOD PEOPLE OUT THERE THANKS FOR ANOTHER GOOD YEAR JAMES.CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR  OH YEA GIVE US SOME MOOR INFO ON THE SHOW IN GREEN BAY WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

i am hung over longest drive home didnt help i had trailor problems but i got it going and made it home safe oh ya thanks james the party on the drop fest party bus


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I thought the show was fun, minus the weather. Good talking to SomosUno, CruizinLo, High Voltage, and Envious. We bounced right after the Best of Show awards. Congrats to everyone who won in a class!


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Jun 7 2009, 07:51 PM~14120938
> *HELL OF A GOOD RAINY SHOW JAMES THROWS A HELL OF A GOOD TIME AND ALOT OF GOOD PEOPLE OUT THERE THANKS FOR ANOTHER GOOD YEAR JAMES.CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR   OH YEA GIVE US SOME MOOR INFO ON THE SHOW IN GREEN BAY WE WILL BE THERE
> *



well said! thanks james from high voltage car club! like always we had a good time despite the weather!


hope everyone and there cars made a safe trip home.


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

congrats to everyone who took something home beautifull cars.........and james i wont miss another one had a good time even though it just about snowed all weekend...... :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

HAD A GOODTIME LIKE ALWAYS HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY AGAIN


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

any pics yet?


----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

show was good the weather sucked. after party was better than last years


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

http://www.nbc26.com/global/video/popup/po...at1=News&h1=Car Hits Woman at DropFest


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jun 8 2009, 06:19 PM~14129891
> *http://www.nbc26.com/global/video/popup/po...at1=News&h1=Car Hits Woman at DropFest
> *


damn that sux


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cali, lowridercaprice1
:wave: what up sweet had a good time


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jun 8 2009, 04:19 PM~14129891
> *http://www.nbc26.com/global/video/popup/po...at1=News&h1=Car Hits Woman at DropFest
> *


Dang that's crazy. At least she's ok that's a big heavy car to be struck by CRAZY


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

When is the dropfest site going to be updated with pics?


----------



## mr boy (Apr 18, 2006)

what up j.d.?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr boy_@Jun 9 2009, 09:56 AM~14137463
> *what up j.d.?
> *


nada. at work still


----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)

still had a good time got fucked kicked to 6am


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by repo_@Jun 9 2009, 05:51 PM~14142987
> *still had a good time got fucked kicked to 6am
> *


WITH WHO :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

WITH THE PARTY CREW M.O.B. VATO LOCO


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

:biggrin: tha suck tha chick got hit any pic this is tha only day got asses to inter-net :biggrin:


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Pics up  The tag across the front of the photos is going to be made smaller  

Thanks to everyone for coming out and staying thru the crappy weather .... The next show will be Oct. 9th and 10th indoor ....updates on that soon The Show name is Skin And Shine .. Tattoo and Car Show it is going to be a Fri-sat show set-up on that thur and fri till noon and cars can move out sat at midnight or by 11 am on sunday ......

Show will be a mix of cars,bikes ,trucks, lowriders 
there will be a hop and the airdancer will be there it is going to be family style carshow in the early hours and club style later in the night, food and beer at the event..... hotels,bars and resturants all in walking distance from the show..

Show is at the Brown County Arena and Shopko Hall in Green Bay Wi across from Lambeau Field 

More Info Soon


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Jun 8 2009, 02:17 PM~14127980
> *congrats to everyone who took something home beautifull cars.........and james i wont miss another one had a good time even though it just about snowed all weekend...... :biggrin:
> *


Paint looked sick homie  Good to see ya


----------



## just.love48 (Jun 15, 2009)

My Webpage


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice1_@Jun 15 2009, 03:21 PM~14197050
> *Pics up    The tag across the front of the photos is going to be made smaller
> 
> Thanks to everyone for coming out and staying thru the crappy weather .... The next show will be Oct. 9th and 10th indoor ....updates on that soon The Show name is Clor And Chrome .. Tattoo and Car Show it is going to be a Fri-sat show set-up on that thur and fri till noon and cars can move out sat at midnight or by 11 am on sunday ......
> ...


Show Name in Green Bay is switched from Skin and Shine 
The Show name is Color And Chrome

See Ya There :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice1_@Jun 20 2009, 10:53 AM~14247357
> *Show Name in Green Bay is switched from Skin and Shine
> The Show name is Color And Chrome
> 
> ...


Cool I'm going to make this one. Bringing the family!


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Envious cc_@Jul 11 2009, 07:17 PM~14445744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


finishing the 74 impala just for envious show will be bring up the 63 and 74 plus maybe another 5 from the club we have to make up for drop fest shitty weather


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jul 12 2009, 06:25 AM~14448095
> *finishing the 74 impala just for envious show will be bring up the 63 and 74 plus maybe another 5 from the club we have to make up for drop fest shitty weather
> *


----------



## IntORagS (Sep 13, 2011)




----------

